# Setting up Recordings using DigiGuide



## shanew

*Digiguide Search v2.4*

I've written (by means of trying to understand the TiVoWEB code  ) a script that will enable digiguide to setup a TiVo recording instantly.

By right clicking on a programme in DigiGuide and selecting "Record Programme with TiVo" it extracts the programme with TiVoWEB. It tries to match time and date and channel and then takes you directly to the conflicts page. You can then either confirm the recording with a single click or review the conflicts. Once at this page you can even set/edit/cancel a seasonpass by clicking on the programme's link.

There is now also an option in the digiguide menu to "Watch this Channel with TiVo" allowing you to switch to that channel automatically.

It works pretty good for me so if anyone is interested they are welcome to use it.

If there are any problems, post here and i'll try to fix them 

Since version 2, you also need the channel mapping file, also found at the bottom of this post.

Cheers,

Shane.

P.S. Remember to do a quick reload when you upload the new script

*ver 1.1*
- Uploaded new version which mensions that you have to modify the vbs file to point to your tivo's ip ( and not mine  )

*ver 1.2*
- Fixed bug which returned programmes on channels you don't recieve - thanks starbug1234 for testing

*ver 1.3*
- Now opens in default browser not just IE - thanks pahunt(Firebird) and devoiddroid(Opera) for testing

*ver 1.4*
- When the programme exists but doesn't match the date and time it now lists those programmes automatically incase there are small differences in start time or when there are lineup errors
- Words such as 'and' removed from keyword search, this gives higher probability for a programme match - thanks dialanothernumb for raising this

*ver 1.5*
- A function has been implemented so that if you're lucky enough to have more than 1 tivo a link comes up on the conflicts page that says "Try this recording on other TiVo", it then takes you to the conflicts page on the other tivo with the current program. This even works if you don't have digiguide, just upload the itcl file and make the changes - thanks dialanothernumb for testing

*ver 1.6*
- I've re-written the code thanks to sandertons idea's. It now extracts the programme directly from schedule by time/date/channel without trying to match the title (which is sometimes different!).
- I've added the option to "Watch this Channel with TiVo" to the digiguide menu which changes the channel for you without having to pick up the remote 

*ver 1.7*
- There were problems with the channel numbers being sent by digiguide, in some cases they didn't match up with TiVo. Digiguide now sends the channel name and TiVo then matches it to its own callsign (eg BBC Radio One -> BBCR1). To anyone using the original search code, this version is much quicker.

*ver 1.8*
- Added Ulster ITV to the channel mapping
- Now working corretly if used through a reverse proxy
- Corrected bug in multiple tivo channel mapping
link to version 1.8

*ver 1.9*
- Added TopUp TV to the channel mapping (corrected in 1.9.3)
- Fixed problem with daylight savings time difference
- Corrected channel mapping for sci fi and sky cinema channels (ver. 1.9.4)
link to version 1.9.4

*ver 2.0*
- Separated the channel mapping file so it can be updated easily, see section below
- Now the channel mapping from digiguide is case independent
link to version 2.0

*ver 2.1*
- Could not always find the chan_map.txt file, now fixed
link to version 2.1
Changes made only to file: digiguidesearch.itcl since last version.

*ver 2.2*
- Channel names containing "&" were causing a problem, now fixed
link to version 2.2
Changes made only to file: tivo-record.vbs since last version.

*ver 2.3*
- Bug in calculating correct ending of british summer time
link to version 2.3
Changes made only to file: digiguidesearch.itcl since last version.

*ver 2.4*
- Small fix stopping an error message when program data is not yet available on the tivo
link to version 2.4
Changes made only to file digiguidesearch.itcl since last version.

*Channel Mapping File*
Upload to tivoweb modules directory
Download here - updated 7/3/2005
-- Added FXUK (FX)
-- Added ITVTHREE (ITV3)
-- Added UKTV channels/Documentary & People - thanks Neil :up:
-- Added Living (Living TV) & BBC2LDN (BBC 2 London) - thanks jfs5 :up:
-- Added Challenge Plus 1 and corrected Sky one mix and Challenge - thanks P.J. & BobBlueUK :up:


----------



## kitschcamp

Looks good from here - that should save me a bit of effort.

Another little pointer, if you use the tivo with apache forwarding and a virtual directory, you can change the ip address to:

192.168.0.55/tivo

or whatever yours is and it works just fine.

Now to test it from work


----------



## Paul Webster

Just to be clear - the difference (as I understand it) between this one and the one that I put into DABDig is that the DABDig one is built to be run unattended whereas this one is designed to allow you to work interactively. The idea for DABDig being that you set markers in DigiGuide and it fires them when it decides that it is time to record something.
I can see that this might be less interesting for a TiVo community that relies on the TiVo making such decisions.
You can also run DABDig throgh DGScript and have it invoke immediately on clicking ... but if you are sitting there to clock then you might as well use Shane's script and get conflicts resolved there and then.
Clearly there are pros and cons for each approach - basically meaning that the user can choose to run which ever they want (even with both).


----------



## dialanothernumb

Absolutely Paul

These two methodologies work to different strengths. The advantage of DABDig is that it can be fired unattended with no user input. The advantage of Shanes module is that it places recordings in the scope of Endpad (which doesn't work with Manual Recordings) * Edit: Endpad works fine with manual recordings *

Thanks to both Paul and Shane, Tivo-ers have two approaches to using Digiguide as a complementary EPG. Brilliant!


----------



## starbug1234

Hi,

Im probably doing something stupid, but I get this error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_conflicts '' 'set "quality" "75";set "kal" "2";set "startearly" "0";set "endlate" "0";set "objectid" "207838/37";'
can't read "channum": no such variable
while executing
"td $channum"
(procedure "do_conflictsrow" line 30)
invoked from within
"do_conflictsrow $chan $showing [expr $startearly * 60] [expr $endlate * 60]"
("uplevel" body line 8)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $objectid junk fsid subobjid] } {
set showing [db $db openidconstruction $fsid $subobjid]
..."
(procedure "::action_conflicts" line 45)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any ideas??

Thx

Stuart


----------



## shanew

Yes, that's right. I like using Digiguide to search through the tv schedules for the next few days, but unfortunatly I don't keep the pc on 24/7 so I wanted to setup the recordings there and then and also check if there are conflicts.

This program just enabled me to by-pass the process of opening IE, navigating to tivoweb, clicking 'search', typing in the programme title, selecting the right programme, selecting the episode and then clicking record!! It also does a keyword search when the title is not found.

note to users - if a programme is conflicting with itself then you know it is already in the todo list!


----------



## shanew

Hi starbug1234,

I'm not sure exactly what the problem is there, but the error is coming from the original tivoweb code. "channum" is defined in the conflicts function. Do you get this error for all attempts at setting up the recording or just this specific show?

If you do a normal search for that program with tivoweb do you get the same error?

Shane.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by dialanothernumb _
> *The advantage of Shanes module is that it places recordings in the scope of Endpad (which doesn't work with Manual Recordings)
> *


Doesn't it?

I don't use manual recordings, so I've never tried, but I don't see why it wouldn't?


----------



## shanew

startbug1234, 

I've figured out the problem. Its trying to make a recording from a channel you don't recieve ( trying to record BBC2 instead of BBC2NTH )

I'll make the modifications tonight and post the update.

Shane.


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Doesn't it?
> 
> I don't use manual recordings, so I've never tried, but I don't see why it wouldn't? *


Sorry Stuart, I guess I mixed up the softpad thread saying that it ignored manual recordings with endpad  (though I haven't actually tried endpad with manual recordings...)

Shane.


----------



## groovyclam

Endpad does definitely softpad manual recordings with just the same rules/behaviour as a non-manual.


----------



## dialanothernumb

Endpad and manual recordings do work okay... I'm sorry... I just had a look at my endpad log and realised that for some reason endpad had stopped working. It was a bit weird. I ran ps ax, didn't see endpad, so assumed it had died and started it again only to see the message in bash that endpad was already running. The log looked stuck.
My remedy: deleted the log and reinstalled endpad.

Sorry for the duff view.

One thing I have noticed as an advantage of the manual recording via DG is that when the guide data runs out for say the bbc, you can still record a manual recording. There was a film on C4 for 29th November (A Town Like alice) which wasn't in the tivo, but was in DG. (Not too happy that the guide data from Tribune doesn't go 10 days ahead....)

I presume the only risk there is that whilst DG looks further ahead, the schedule futher ahead is more likely to be changed...


----------



## shanew

I've uploaded a new version which should fix the bug that starrbug1234 was getting

starbug1234, please confirm


----------



## starbug1234

Shanew,

That has seemed to do the trick!! Thanks for the prompt action

Stuart


----------



## Guest

This is absolutely great.
But is it possible to get it to open the default browser (I use Opera), instead of using Internet Explorer all the time (which I can't stand).


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by dialanothernumb _
> *(Not too happy that the guide data from Tribune doesn't go 10 days ahead....)*


My C4 data runs until the 29th am, while Digiguide runs to three days later. As Tribune data has to be passed to TiVo, processed, then uploaded to your TiVo and indexed before it appears, while Digiguide data is instantly available, that sounds about right.


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by devoiddroid _
> *This is absolutely great.
> But is it possible to get it to open the default browser (I use Opera), instead of using Internet Explorer all the time (which I can't stand). *


I've modified the vbs file that goes in your digiguide directory so that it should open up in your default browser (attachment).

I don't have any other browser installed so if you could test it and it works i'll make it a permanent change in the first post.

Cheers,

Shane

P.S. delete the .txt from the file name otherwise it won't work.

EDIT: Attachment removed, now in new version


----------



## pahunt

Seems to work OK for me (I'm using Firebird)


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by pahunt _
> *Seems to work OK for me (I'm using Firebird) *


Great, i'll upload it to the main post

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## Guest

Thank You!

Just tested and works fine with Opera too.


----------



## dsloper

I have installed, but everytime I try to record a program, tivoweb just says:

Sorry, unable to find <progname> at specified time.

Happens with all programs on all channels - any ideas?

MTIA


----------



## shanew

dsloper,

That page is only displayed if the program you've searched for from digiguide does not appear in tivo's listings. The only things that i can think of that may cause this are if
- there is no guide date on the tivo, or
- your digiguide is setup with a different linup eg searching for a sky1 programme when you only have freeview

If neither of these are true then i'll have to have a re-think.

It basically uses the search function from tivoweb, do you have any problems when you do a manual search?

Maybe that 'sorry, unable to find <your programme> at specified time' is a bit of a dead end page, i may change it to list the programmes that DO match the titie/keyword search at the end, incase there are slight differences in date/start time. - this also may help to solve your problem dsloper.

Shane


----------



## dsloper

I have sky digital, with digiguide and Tivo for the channels I receive.

Actually, just looking at the problem again, and the problem appears to be with Tivoweb itself rather than your module.

All my guide data on the Tivo is correct, but all of TivoWeb's times are an hour later than the real program time - almost as though tivoweb is still using BST somehow.

Not sure what is causing that because the Tivo time itself (and Tivo guide data) is correct.


----------



## dialanothernumb

That's a good idea Shane (to list near misses) It's something I'd like to fix about various parts of TiVoweb, to stop the dead ends. 

As Shanew knows I've been trying to fix the "dead end" in the conflicts page. At the moment there are two choices when a program you WANT to record conflicts with something already scheduled. Either, you go ahead with the new recording, or forget it. If you have a second tivo, it would be good to have script that checked the second tivo with the same search string, and handed over the recording. 

(Sure you could have this on both tivos and just keep handing over in a loops. Happens all the time in corportae Britain anyway!)


----------



## shanew

That's pretty odd, have you tried doing a "Full Restart" of tivoweb?


----------



## dsloper

yep - even rebooted the tivo - and times in TivoWeb ( and tivo web only ) are still an hour out (ie BST) - really strange.


----------



## sanderton

There is a bug in TiVoWeb where it doesn't notice that the clocks have changed until its restarted - but if you've rebooted... Very odd.


----------



## dialanothernumb

Where I live, both the freeview and cable channel setups allow for setup of BBCOne as either BBC1 SE and BBC1 London on Channel 1. Normally I have set up BBC1 Ldn as my channel 1 on the TiVo ("channels you watch").

Using DGsearch, I've found that I get the channel number error on TiVoweb, only on BBC1 programmes.

If I go back to TiVo, include BBC1 SE as another "channel I watch" on Channel 1, I then find the recording is made as normal.

This is, I suppose a fix, but I wondered whether the script checks all channels or only "channels watched" in using the search module?

As an aside: I was a bit surprised to find the two regions listed in TiVo's assumption of my freeview/ntl cable pack, but I guess the packs put together are a bit generic to encompass a wide region with two regional flavours (I don't even know if the BBC I actually receive is SE or LDN, but I guess since the Freeview version receives from Crystal Palace its LDN


----------



## shanew

I think this is the same problem that starbug1234 saw which I fixed in ver 1.2 (check the first post). Check you are using the newest version as the search should no longer be returning results from channels you don't watch.

Cheers,

Shane


----------



## shanew

Version 1.4 uploaded to first post


----------



## shanew

Version 1.5 uploaded to first post

It now has the option for if you have more than one tivo a link will appear on the conflicts page that says "Try this program on other TiVo", it will then take you to the conflicts page on the other tivo and checks the conflicts against the program in question.

Even if you don't use digiguide this function is separate so you just need to upload the itcl file and add the personal information for it to work. 

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## Dunkwho

kitschcamp - what happened with your access from work comment?

I installed this hack pretty early on and it worked ok on the setup at that time ... i had a tunnelled port via my ssh link to my gateway pc for tivoweb access, that worked fine. my setup now is that i've used a vitual host setup with password in apache to be able to get to tivoweb via www.mydyndns.dyndns.org\tivo - that works fine for tivoweb access but not with this hack. I've entered "www.mydyndns.dyndns.org/tivo" as the ip address in the script, whenever I attempt a schedule add with digiguide the browser loads (IE), the http address including my /tivo appears briefly in the address field but then i get a page not found and the address field has dropped the /tivo ... ie http://www.mydyndns.dyndns.org/conflictsXXXXXX

any thoughts on whats going on there?

Cheers,
Duncan


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by Dunkwho _
> *kitschcamp - what happened with your access from work comment?
> 
> I installed this hack pretty early on and it worked ok on the setup at that time ... i had a tunnelled port via my ssh link to my gateway pc for tivoweb access, that worked fine. my setup now is that i've used a vitual host setup with password in apache to be able to get to tivoweb via www.mydyndns.dyndns.org\tivo - that works fine for tivoweb access but not with this hack. I've entered "www.mydyndns.dyndns.org/tivo" as the ip address in the script, whenever I attempt a schedule add with digiguide the browser loads (IE), the http address including my /tivo appears briefly in the address field but then i get a page not found and the address field has dropped the /tivo ... ie http://www.mydyndns.dyndns.org/conflictsXXXXXX
> 
> any thoughts on whats going on there?
> *


Yeah, it seems the conflicts part of the tivoweb code doesn't respect the ability to set up sub-directories on the tivoweb. Your set up is pretty much the same as mine.

Until I can sit down and play properly with my Apache forwarding rules I've kludged something together where I use my apache server as my work-proxy... Not elegant, but it works at the moment.


----------



## Dunkwho

cool, not just me then. thats always good ! 
if you managed to work up a nice apache rules fix please post back, I'd like to be able to use this hack ...

Duncan


----------



## PaulK

Just tried to record Ab Fab on BBC with digiguide in conflicts with a scheduled will & grace, and I got this error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_conflicts '' 'set "quality" "75";set "kal" "2";set "startearly" "0";set "endlate" "0";set "objectid" "84310/85";'
can't read "channum": no such variable
while executing
"td $channum"
(procedure "do_conflictsrow" line 30)
invoked from within
"do_conflictsrow $chan $showing [expr $startearly * 60] [expr $endlate * 60]"
("uplevel" body line 8)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $objectid junk fsid subobjid] } {
set showing [db $db openidconstruction $fsid $subobjid]
..."
(procedure "::action_conflicts" line 45)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

This is the first time I've tried to use it 

Paul


----------



## sanderton

Try a Full Restart of TiVoWeb and try again.

Probably just a dtabase busy error - happens in tivoWeb sometimes.


----------



## 6022tivo

Just having a look at this, noticed a valid tivo subscription is required. 
Couldn't a module that upon a right click in Digiguide, sets up a manual recording on the particular channel, then alters the manual recording name on the tivo to the program clicked within digiguide??

Sailing close to the edge, but this is no way service theft..


----------



## sanderton

There are two Digiguide systems being worked on - one uses manrec as you suggest.


----------



## uktivo

shanew: i have a small feature request. Would it be easy to add a 'Watch this program' option? im a lazy bugger and sometimes think itd be easier than picking up the remote  i know its minor, but you dont get unless u ask


----------



## Paul Webster

Is there a simple URL in TiVoWeb that would make this happen or is it omething that has to be done via IR commands?

If a URL ... then would be easy to invoke ... and I'd stick it into my stuff as well.


----------



## sanderton

Setting up a recording will change the tivo to the correct channel (obviously).

I think then sending:

http://tivo/sendkey/livetv

switch the output to the programme.


----------



## uktivo

i would have thought this could be done with http://tivo/sendkey/chan-number

but the request was to have this within digiguide (right click)


----------



## Paul Webster

No problem .. that is what my stuff does (DABDig) - and also what shanew does.

Drop me a note and I'll mail you a test version with it done.

(I have sent a copy to Dialthenumb to try out ... 'cos I have to go out ... so if you need it desperately and assuming it works then I expect that he can mail you the test version as well .... he doesn't know that I have suggested this !)


----------



## uktivo

yes i'd love a copy, what is DABdig?


----------



## Paul Webster

You'll probably find a bit more about it if you search this forum.
However, if you click on the "www" link above then you will see all about it.
Mail me - using the contact details from that page and I'll send you the unreleased version with this new untested written specifically for you functionality.


----------



## shanew

Sorry for leaving you for so long but i've finally got round to rewriting this module.

Version 1.6 is now in the first post. It now extracts the programme directly with time/date/channel and doesn't need a title search. It should be quicker and more reliable.
It's working with no problem on mine but i'm concerned with it getting the correct channel number. I know Pauls tool and sandertons module use channel mappings but i found that digiguide just send the correct channel number....ie BBC1=01, BBC4=10, etc..

I've also added the code to the vbs file which sends a channel change. The only time it won't work is if you're currently on the TiVo Central page, but i'm sure that won't be too often!

Please let me know if you have any problems..

I'll be away from the TiVo from Thursday till end of Jan, so be patient if you're waiting for bug fixes.

NOTE - all files except for DGscript.dgaddin have been modified.

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *It's working with no problem on mine but i'm concerned with it getting the correct channel number. I know Pauls tool and sandertons module use channel mappings but i found that digiguide just send the correct channel number....ie BBC1=01, BBC4=10, etc..
> *


Depends what system you have - BBC1 is only channel 1 if you have freeview or cable. It's 101 on Sky and lord knows what on RF.


----------



## shanew

I may have to create a channel mapping file then...

I did try your digiguide channel mapping but digiguide was only sending _normal_ channel numbers (01 for BBC1) and channel names (Channel 4 on digiguide C4 on TiVo)...

I guess if you set up digiguide for sky it may send the correct number (101 for BBC1) but you're right, there's no way it can know the RF numbers.

I'll look into it tonight.


----------



## shanew

On second thoughts, instead of creating a channel mapping for each individual person maybe it would be more convenient to make a mapping between digiguide callsigns and TiVo callsigns...

Does anyone know how I can extract *ALL* of the channel names from digiguide without having to do it manually?


----------



## Typhoid

Dunno what peeps probs are with the numbering?

My Digiguide by default had SkyOneMix is on 31 and there were various others (eg e4+1) without channel numbers. Just went into Tools>change your channels... and then just used the change number option - works fine.

One problem I did encounter related to the cable/aerial crossover

On My STB

BBC2 = 2
BBC2(aer) = 52
Skymovies3 = 52

In digiguide

BBC2=02
Skymovies3=52

You guessed it, when scheduling from skymovies3, digiguide sent channel 52 to tivoweb, but it thought it was BBC2 aerial - easily rectified - I just deleted the aerial channels from ones that i receive.


----------



## wstanley

Oops. Tried loading up Digiguidesearch last night and all seems well, but when I right-click in digiguide to set up a reconding on the tivo, the IE window with TivoWeb thinks about it it for a moment, then goes to 'Page not available'.
This is a very new tivoweb install (only finally plugged the Turbonet card in on Sat. evening), so it may unrelated to Digiguidesearch. I haven't tried every feature in Tivoweb, but it seems OK.
Any suggestestions please?
It was the digiguide search that made me get on an install tivoweb; great idea!
Thanks,
William


----------



## shanew

Did you make sure you put your tivo's ip address in the tivo-record.vbs file.

I think i uploaded a version with my ip which includes a port number, make sure you remove the port number if you haven't specified a port number ->

In my tivo-record.vbs file it says 192.168.0.3:8008, the bit after the colon is the port number. Just remove the whole lot and replace it with the ip of your tivo.

Let me know if that's not the problem.

Cheers,

Shane

By the way what source are you currently using, as i dont' think it will currently work with RF only source, though i'm working on a method to fix this...


----------



## wstanley

Shane, that fixed it. Many thanks for a great add-on to tivoweb. 
By source I assume you mean freeview( I'm using!), ie not normal analog rf tv. 
Thanks again for a great program, and an even better fix.('cos you were dead right)
William


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *On second thoughts, instead of creating a channel mapping for each individual person maybe it would be more convenient to make a mapping between digiguide callsigns and TiVo callsigns...
> 
> Does anyone know how I can extract ALL of the channel names from digiguide without having to do it manually? *


Do Digiguide's numbers change according to setup then?

I'd have thought the list in my module was OK for digiguide numeric ID -> TiVo Callsign. I may have got bored and missed a few out, but no biggies.

I built my list by going to a page on the Digiguide web site which lets you choose the channels, then saving the HTML for that page as text and parsing out the bits of HTML which display all the checkboxes. I then took a TiVo channel list from TiVoWeb, augmented by some helpful postings by people with cable, and splodged them together in Excel.

Enc is a file I used in that process if it's any good to you.


----------



## Paul Webster

FYI re DigiGuide (desktop software at least) and numbering
Yes - it does have different numbers for the same channel (id) depending on which provider you select.
You can also override the given number.
If you do not override it then they can also automatically update your numbering if the line-up changes (e.g. as when VH2 arrived).

You can see the numbering in the channel template files.
Note:
- different templates for different providers (so you would have to allow the user to select which one they want).
- location of the templates changed with 6.1 (from memory)
- in 6.1 (and maybe 6.0) the currently selected template has a ".selectedtemplate" extension
- do not edit the files ... they will be overwritten on next listings update if you do (from 6.1)


----------



## shanew

Thanks for the file sanderton, I'll try an incorporate it tonight before I leave...

Cheers for the info Paul, it seems typhoid has had a go at renumbering. 
If i do it this way i'll have to update the callsign mapping when VH2 comes along...

If i don't get it working tonight, anyone who's interested, the tool still works ok for anything other than RF source (without having to modify anything) but as paul and typhoid have said, you can renumber the channels so it matches those on tivo...


----------



## shanew

Version 1.7 now in first post.

It uses a channel mapping (supplied by sanderton - thanks) which matches the digiguide channel name with the TiVo channel name (eg BBC Radio One -> BBCR1).

This means you won't have to reassign the channel numbers manually in digiguide.

If it say's "Channel * is not a valid channel" it means either the channel is missing from the mapping or there is a spelling mistake - please post and i can fix it.

Thanks Stuart and Paul for advice.

Enjoy,

Shane.

NOTE - Only files tivo-record.vbs and digiguidesearch.itcl have been modified since version 1.6


----------



## mark.stringer

Hi Shane,

Thanks for a great add-on. I installed it in seconds and it is working well.

One mapping that is missing is for Ulster Television, i.e. ITV in Northern Ireland, which is shown as UTV in the Digiguide list and ITVULS in TivoWeb. I would appreciate it if you would add it to the list.

Thanks,
Mark.

Ps. I managed to add it to my mapping file myself so no rush


----------



## ChrisJB

Hi Shane

I'm one of those trying this great script on two tivos. In the earlier versions (or at least v. 1.05) the handoff worked well. However in this iteration, Tivo 1 hands off to tivo 2 using a channel number rather than the channel name Tivo is expecting. For instance BBC2 becomes simply 2 in the url at handoff, a bit like this:
http://192.168.0.198/digiguidesearch?q=The Munsters'%20Scary%20Little%20Christmas&qtime=10:20:00&qdate=12/19/2003&qchan=2

If I replace the digit 2 at the end with BBC 2, it's fine.

I gather you are away now. If anyone else has an idea of what I need to change (I guess it'll be in the ui.itcl script?) I'd be grateful!

Thanks for a really useful utility!!


----------



## shanew

Hi ChrisJB,

I remembered that i forgot to do this as i was leaving!!! 

I'm afraid I don't have the ability to test any modified code at the moment but if you're willing to have a go yourself then I can point you in the right direction: 

Its in the digiguidesearch.itcl within the proc_tryothertivo function.

Just before the line that says 'set link digiguidesearch?.....'

You'll need to write something like:



Code:


global digi_chan_map
set_digiguidechannelmap
set newlist [array get $digi_chan_map]
set index [lsearch $newlist "* $callsign"]
set digicallsign [lindex [lindex $newlist $index] 0]

Then you need to replace 'qchan' with 'digicallsign' on that link line

(You may have to put the global line at the start of the function..)

I hope you get on ok..

If you get it working you may want to post the modified file on here until i get back home so anyone else with two tivo's can get it working.

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## Dunkwho

Gang ... I'm having trouble getting this module working again (new windows install at work, oh the joy!), help and pointers appreciated.

I've put the latest 1.7 files on my pc and into the tivo's modules dir, restart etc. Popped my real ip address in the vbs file (its a xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\tivo virtual apache dir), fired up digiguide, attempted record with tivo and received an error about recording on a channel I don't receive (digiguide bbc1, seems my tivo is set to bbc1se - this is a freeview setup on both sides). bit more tivoweb playing and resolved this to the channel inconsitency (manual recordings returned a tivoweb error on bbc1 too). I've changed my digiguide channels to bbc1se, now when I attempt the recording I'm getting the apache password prompt (so we're getting to the server), I can quickly see the /tivo/manual-record-style-web-request address but it drops back to /conficts/... without the /tivo/ so it fails.

This is the same problem that I had a while back when i was using my www.dyndns.org/tivo setup but I was able to use xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/tivo no problem (probably release 1.4ish I guess). Any thoughts on what might be going wrong?

1) does anyone else have 1.7 working with apache virtual dirs?
2) does anyone have this working with apache at all (maybe with a tivo.xxx.xxx.xxx address) - pointers for this setup would be cool?
3) - the biggy ... dynamic dns forwarding ... anyone got this working?

this is a really cool module that I'd dearly love to get working! btw ... i've got normal dyndns tivo access setup on my pc and can manually search & schedule through that, just not when this digiguide module is starting the process.

cheers
Duncan.


----------



## shanew

Hi Duncan,

I've got the program to correctly put the tivo/ prefix on to the forwarding conflicts forwarding function.

Luckily i installed apache with reverse proxy last night so i've been able to test it.

I've uploaded just the digiguidesearch.itcl for the moment (so you can get it working) but i'll be posting a new version maybe tonight or tomorrow as there were a few minor bug fixes i needed to do. Plus i'll check the problem with the channel mapping.

Any more problems let me know

Cheers,

Shane.

PS make sure you remove the .txt extension from the file


----------



## Dunkwho

Great work shane !

(I love my ssh\vnc connection to home ... no more upset wife with me disappearing upstairs to tweak the tivo!).

Thats fixed it all, I can now schedule via my dyndns address with digiguide ... thats all set for me to register with them now, sweet.

All I've got to do now is decide if the tivo is setup correctly for the freeview channels I recieve (sure i get bbc1east not bbc1southeast) ... hey ho!

Thanks a bunch,

Duncan.


----------



## shanew

No problem Duncan,

I'm just trying to figure out how to get apache's reverse proxy to be working through ssl to protect the password which should give me the same as ssh tunnelling.

The websites talk alot about certificates but i just want the /tivo location to be run through a secure connection. - If anyone has any idea's let me know.

Shane.


----------



## kitschcamp

If you've made up a 'false' secure certificate for your apache installation that works, then you use reverse proxy just the same for https as for http. It works on mine, if I can be bothered to secure that part. But the annoyance of having to accept the certificate each time I visit it from work made it a button click too many for me.


----------



## shanew

Corrected a few bugs, see post 1.

If you don't watch ulster tv or don't use a reverse proxy or only have 1 tivo  then you don't need to upgrade to the new version.

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## tdenson

Just curious about this thread. Why is discussion of the use of an alternative EPG allowed, when the transfer of a recorded program from one Tivo to another is not. Surely, the former is sailing closer to the wind than the latter


----------



## Dunkwho

This module requires a valid tivo subscription to be in place to actually schedule the recordings (as I understand it the plug in sends channel & program info to tivoweb = it does not send a raw channel, start time, stop time request). As such is complimentary to the tivo EPG, can't see whats wrong with that.



Duncan


----------



## tdenson

OK - hadn't realised it needed a subscription, though I suspect it's not a giant leap for mankind to make it otherwise


----------



## devoiddroid

Am I being stupid or has the link to download this module gone?


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by queerduck _
> *Am I being stupid or has the link to download this module gone? *


The latter.


----------



## devoiddroid

Well, it's nice to know I'm not stupid.

But did I miss the post that said why it was taken down?

Why has it gone?


----------



## shanew

Not sure why it was removed... I didn't do it 

I've re-attached it and put a link to a version on my dsl space.


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by RC3105 _
> *the managment here is RABBID about anything that might possibly hurt tivo sales/revenue. (see why they might nix a link to a util with the ability to schedule recordings w/o a subscription?)
> 
> your best bet is to google for some of the other tivo forums
> 
> want to start a pool on how long before this entire thread gets deleted? *


I hope it doesn't get deleted, i want to able to contribute to the tivocommunity somehow..

Plus, this util isn't able to schedule recordings w/o a subscription.


----------



## dialanothernumb

Shane, if it disappears again just post it on the database where deals are


----------



## iankb

It looks like the forum lost a few attachments. The TivoWeb themes that were attached to a post in my sig disappeared in the last few days. I had to add it back again.


----------



## devoiddroid

Will there be an update for all the UKTV channel changes?


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by queerduck _
> *Will there be an update for all the UKTV channel changes? *


Sure thing, i'll get onto it as soon as i can.. Though i've just come back from skiing and my girlfriend fractured her wrist (thankfully on the last day! ) so i've got a lot of slave work to do


----------



## shanew

Has anyone noticed that this program has stopped working  something todo with the +1 time difference which is causing it to have a problem..

I'll try to figure out how to fix it but if anyone knows off the top of their head then i'd much appriciate it 

I'm also adding the pay.tv callsigns to the program.


----------



## Dunkwho

yes indeed, was about to post the same - scheduling a recording brings up a tivo conflicts page for a showing 1 hour later than the requested program .... maybe its easier to convince the world to do away with daylight saving (never seen the point of it myself!) 

Duncan


----------



## shanew

Sounds good! So which forum should i post my campaign for abolishing daylight savings


----------



## shanew

I've found in MFS/Setup/DaylightSavingsPolicy a current value of "2" does anyone know what its value when we're not in daylight savings???

Cheers.


----------



## devoiddroid

Restarting TiVoWeb is supposed to solve the problem but for me I had to reboot the whole TiVo before it sorted it.

Everything should be back to normal once you do that.


----------



## Dunkwho

I've already rebooted my tivo (restart at the telnet prompt) to get round the wrong time issue ... I also use the grid pluggin, similar to digiguide, that was showing the current time incorrectly, its right now tho ...


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by queerduck _
> *Restarting TiVoWeb is supposed to solve the problem.... *


You actually have to stop Tivoweb and manually restart it (from Telnet) - using the restart option from Tivoweb isn't sufficient.


----------



## shanew

My version still seems to be playing up, i've restarted tivoweb and also the tivo. If i try to schedule a recording at say 22.30 it seems to add an extra hour on the end and try to schedule a program starting at 23.30! 

I should be able to get around this by minusing 1 hour from the time that digiguide gives it when the date occurs within daylight savings. I'll be onto it tonight


----------



## Dunkwho

:up: 

cheers shane


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by Dunkwho _
> *:up:
> 
> cheers shane *


No problem, the bug with the time difference now fixed.

Please let me know its working OK.

Also added TopUp TV channels to the array.

Cheers.


----------



## Dunkwho

Shane,

Time is corrected ... TUTV stuff isn't working tho 
Tried scheduling a recording on E4, failed ... edited the browser line to just E4 (rather than E4TU or E4 (Digital Terrestrial)) and that worked ... couldn't get a discovery home & leasure to schedule tho - as it comes the error given mentioned "Discovery Home" ie no "& Leasure" or digital terrestrial etc ... tried DHLTU, all sorts of brower addresses without success ... 

sorry bout that, very grateful for your hard work !!  

Duncan


----------



## shanew

Thanks for doing some testing Duncan, the time difference was the main brain teaster. That's why i probably didn't spend much time testing the TUTV names.

I'll get the channel names setup correct this time 

Give me a few minutes and i'll have the fix posted.

Shane.


----------



## Dunkwho

wheres the thumb twiddling icon ...? :up: :down: :up: :down:


----------



## shanew

Fixed, i made a little mistake. In my code i delete the brackets from the station name so "E4 (Digital Terrestrial)" became "E4 Digital Terrestrial". But i was deleting the contents of the brackets too in the array 

Now it should work fine, check first post.

There were still a few channels in digiguide that i couldn't find, i'm not using the TUTV so if they ever turn up in digiguide then let me know and i'll add them in. They were:

Turner Classic Movies (TCMTU)
TV X (TVXTU)
Boomerang (BOOMTU)


----------



## Dunkwho

Ok, better - but something odd is still going on 
E4, DHL, Discovery, UK Style, UK Gold, UK Food have all let me schedule recordings (not thrown up the channel error pages) but all the new TUTV schedule requests either end up with a conflict window showing the wrong program details (name, sometimes end time too, start time correct) or more likely an error page "ERROR: unable to find blah de blah at specified time" ...

all I've done is update the .itcl and quick restart tivoweb - thats all that appeared to have changed in the zip ...

I'll try some more experiments tomorrow (net viewable tivo from work, fantastic ! )

Duncan.


----------



## shanew

That's odd, not sure what's going on there..

I'll try adding the TUTV channels to my TiVo but i'll probably have to wait until the guide data is downloaded for them before i can try to reproduce.

You're right, i've only updated the itcl file so you haven't done anything wrong.

A case with different program details or an error saying the program can't be found is most likely to be differences between tivo and digiguide scheduling... But surely they can't be different in every case... I'll check it out.


----------



## Dunkwho

... to me, this looks like a problem with the channel guide info. comparing digiguide's normal UKTV Food with UKTV Food TUTV shows an inconsistency (not shown on UKTV Food's website) ... tivo's UKTV Food TUTV channel guide shows yet another line up. Actually its the same line up essentially - TUTV appears to be an hour behind regular UKTVF according to digiguide, tivo is then an hour behind UKTVF TUTV but both are configured for the TUTV version. I've just forced a daily call on the tivo, no change - fingers crossed it'll sort itself out. I feel a new "TUTV doesn't line up with digiguide\digiguide's TUTV doesn't line up with broadcast" thread coming on !!! 

Cheers (again) Shane
Duncan.


----------



## Dunkwho

ahem ... I'm sorry my friend but you've broken the /tivo prefix handling for dyndns hosted searches (ie dydns.org/tivo/ to view tivoweb's main menu page). On a plus note it looks more & more likely that the TUTV line up issues are a program listing problem on the tivo- at work digiguide shows UKTVFood lining up perfectly with UKTVFTUTV (doesn't at home, can't think what digiguide option I've got set differently !  ) ... and discovery home & leisure seems fine vs tivo's line up, uktv food doesn't.


----------



## shanew

Oops, looks like i've been working on a older version  not sure how that happened.

I'll merge these two versions together and get a working version up in a mo.

Sorry,

Shane.


----------



## shanew

1.9.2 now in first post, 1.9 actually seemed to be a branch off 1.7 so i merged it with 1.9.1 and all seems well again 

I haven't had chance to look at the TUTV problems, but as you have pointed out it looks like a problem with guide data.

Sorry for the trouble


----------



## Dunkwho

lovely job. prefix is now working again.
my digiguide line up at work is much better than the info presented on my pc at home (discovery h&l lines up TUTV vs normal here ... not at home !!  ) and all is well. seems to be some digiguide vs tivo\real broadcast issues, have posted on the digiguide community forums about that.

thanks again (again).

Duncan


----------



## Dunkwho

TCM and Boomerang are listed in digiguide with a (Digital Terrestrial) suffix although they're not automatically listed if you've got the freeview provider filter enabled - they can be seen if you tick the "show all supported channels" tick box tho.

Duncan.


----------



## shanew

Oh right, I'll take your word for it and add them in now while i'm at work for you. I won't have time to do it until end of the weekend otherwise.

Don't think i can get digiguide for IRIX for me to test while i'm at work 

1.9.3 should be up in a few minutes...


----------



## shanew

OK, its up!


----------



## Dunkwho

already changed mine (thought I'd at least try  )

thought about http://www.hep.phy.cam.ac.uk/vnc_docs/platforms.html#sgi for your irix box ...? I run a ssh server and the windows vnc server on my pc (pipex too), can do all my admin from work by sshing to home then vncing through the ssh tunnel from my work desktop to keep things nice & secure.

hey ho

Duncan


----------



## shanew

I could probably do that but i don't like to leave my PC on all day. Instead i've got an old SGI machine (indy) at home running debian which acts as a webserver and reverse proxy for my TiVo  

Here at uni we have to share 1 PC between about 4 and its running XP so need adminastrative rights to install stuff 

Xvnc is very cool though, when i was on my work placement i had a PC and SGI machine sitting next to each other on my desk. I was using vnc to send the mouse and keyboard events to the pc when i moved the mouse off the end of the screen which meant i only needed one mouse and one keyboard to control both. It even sends the clipboard which is extremely useful instead of having to use the samba server or ftp all the time!


----------



## Dunkwho

Hang on ...


> Oh right, I'll take your word for it and add them in now while i'm at *work* for you


and


> Here at uni ...


err, something not adding up !


----------



## shanew

I'm doing a PhD so insanly i get paid to come to uni and do my own research 

I associate it as a work place cause i'm here 9 till 5 most of the time. Compared to my undergraduate days thats A LOT of work


----------



## Tiny Clanger

Just installed 1.9.3 and tried to record something from Sky Cinema, but all I got is this:


> ERROR: Sky Cinema 1 (SKYCND) not available on your TiVo


The TiVo seems to think it's just called SKYCN.

Other channels are working OK, so I don't _think_ it's my fault


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by Tiny Clanger _
> *Just installed 1.9.3 and tried to record something from Sky Cinema, but all I got is this:
> The TiVo seems to think it's just called SKYCN.
> 
> Other channels are working OK, so I don't think it's my fault  *


It seems that Sky Cinema and Sky Cinema 1 have the same TiVo callsign in my code (both SKYCND).

I will set Sky Cinema to SKYCN but can you confirm the callsign for Sky Cinema 1 for me (its probably something like SKYCN1).

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## threadkiller

just downloaded 1.9.3 it wont recognise the Sci Fi channel 

it says error not a valid channell anything I can do?


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *just downloaded 1.9.3 it wont recognise the Sci Fi channel
> 
> it says error not a valid channell anything I can do? *


I just need to know the channel name in digiguide (or on that error page you see) and the channel name in TiVo (check in tivoweb->UI->channel guide then look at the callsign).

I've currently got both

SciFi = SCIEU
and
SciFi Channel = SCIEU

If its incorrect let me know and i'll change it accordingly (i only have freeview so can't check it myself i'm afraid  ).

It maybe just that the SciFi bit needs a space in....

Thanks,

Shane.


----------



## Tiny Clanger

According to TivoWeb:
310	SKYCN	Sky Cinema
311	SKYCN2	Sky Cinema 2

Thanks!


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by Tiny Clanger _
> *According to TivoWeb:
> 310	SKYCN	Sky Cinema
> 311	SKYCN2	Sky Cinema 2
> 
> Thanks! *


I've made the necessary changes in the file if you want to check it works.

upload this file to tivo, rename it to remove the .txt and do a quick restart of tivoweb.

When i get a reply from threadkiller and i know the new changes are working for you guys i'll put them both in version 1.9.4

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## threadkiller

sorry for the delay in replying, the error message is

ERROR: SCI FI not a valid channel

Digiguide lists the channel name as Sci Fi, so i think you may be correct about the space


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *sorry for the delay in replying, the error message is
> 
> ERROR: SCI FI not a valid channel
> 
> Digiguide lists the channel name as Sci Fi, so i think you may be correct about the space *


Hi Marc,

I've added a space into the Sci Fi name that digiguide gives. It should now correctly convert Sci Fi into the tivo callsign (SCIEU).

Please test it and let me know if it works, same install procedure as in my previous post.

Cheers,

Shane.

_EDIT: Attachment removed, now in version 1.9.4 - see first post_


----------



## Paul Webster

End-users of DigiGuide 6.1/7.0 can change the channel name presented in the DigiGuide GUI ... so they can make it match the TiVo setting.

Also - the DigiGuide mappings are held in Provider templates.
So even if your chosen provider does not have the channel name that is causing the end-user a problem ... you can find it by looking in the DigiGuide channel-templates directory and looking at the files in a text editor.
(so you could - for example - look in the Sky-Digital one and pre-populate your module with pretty well everything known ... assuming that there is an equivalent way to find all of the TiVo call signs.)


----------



## threadkiller

Shane, it didn't work  the SCI FI has to be in caps its seems, I changed it in the ITCL, & it works a treat :thumbs:


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *Shane, it didn't work  the SCI FI has to be in caps its seems, I changed it in the ITCL, & it works a treat :thumbs: *


Thanks for the info Marc, i've added the changes to the new version. Good work :up:


----------



## shanew

Don't you just hate it when you can't understand why you didn't implement case insensitive matches right from the beginning 

Anyway, a new version is in first post which solves the problem of digiguides change of "Five" to "five"

I've also separated the channel mapping file so that you can download it separatly when any other modifications are made.

As always, if there are any problems, post here..

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## gregh

presumably updating to a new version is as simple as overwriting the old files on both the PC and Tivo?


----------



## shanew

You probably won't have to update the PC files. They did change in version 1.6 when i implemented 'watch this channel on tivo' but you probably already have that or a newer version.

Just upload the digiguidesearch.itcl and chan_map.txt files to your tivoweb modules directory using a binary ftp transfer.


----------



## scgf

I have installed digiguide search ver 2 over the top of the previous version, but when I try and add a recording from Digiguide I get the following message:

ERROR: File: chan_map.txt could not be opened

I have tried both binary and ascii transfers, I have telnetted in to change permissions on the file, repeated the process and made sure both the itcl file and chan_map.txt are in my tivoweb modules directory.

Any ideas? Have I missed something obvious?

Cheers.


----------



## shanew

Mmm, i restarted my tivo tonight and my version has also started to say this... Give me a minute to find out which directory its trying to open this file in...


----------



## shanew

Fixed  - See first post.

Only changes made to file digiguidesearch.itcl, upload it and perform a quick restart.

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## DaveP

Hi, for me this is the killer app for a networked Tivo.

I do have one problem though: I've downloaded the latest files but I still get: "ERROR: File: chan_map.txt could not be opened in directory /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules"

when I try to use it. Any suggestions? There is no chan_map.txt file in the zip.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by DaveP _
> *There is no chan_map.txt file in the zip.*


 That's correct. That's why you need to click on the next link down in the first post to download it!


----------



## DaveP

Thanks:up: :up: 

Dave


----------



## threadkiller

Shane, 

Tivoweb doesnt recognise FXUK, Says it can't find FX & I cant see it listed in the Channel.txt

Tivo listing FXUK Digiguide Listing FX


----------



## Paul Webster

See my previous posting in this thread for how you can find ALL of the DigiGuide names even if they are not in your local channel line-up.


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *Shane,
> 
> Tivoweb doesnt recognise FXUK, Says it can't find FX & I cant see it listed in the Channel.txt
> 
> Tivo listing FXUK Digiguide Listing FX *


FXUK Added to chan_map.txt on first thread.. Let me know if it doesn't work 



> _Originally posted by Paul Webster_*
> 
> See my previous posting in this thread for how you can find ALL of the DigiGuide names even if they are not in your local channel line-up.*


Thanks for your advice Paul, I'm planning to have a bash at implementing such a system soon(ish). Though i'm currently busy trying to write a PhD thesis . Plus my programming in windows isn't so good so i'm guessing it won't be straight forward for me.

I thought about the problem too, it would completely solve the problem of end users changing the digiguide name and it causing problems with the mapping but i was getting stuck on the problem of new channels appearing. - I thought about having the program query a mapping found on my server and i could keep it up-to-date. Though i think that that idea would cause a major slow down and also, some people arn't lucky enough to have a permanent connection...

On the other hand, i can't have any way to find out the new callsign for a new tivo channel so maybe that side of it isn't worth worrying about...

 I need to give it more thought !

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## threadkiller

thanks Shane works a treat


----------



## beara

Can anybody tell me if this will work with two tivos please? I'm currenty using it every day on my primary tivo, but once I network the second I wondered if it was possible to have two digiguide right click menu entries - i.e. 'record with Tivo 1' and 'record with tivo 2'


----------



## shanew

Yeah, that would be possible..

The settings.ini file contains the info for the digiguide menu. 
It calls tivo-record.vbs which then contains the tivo ip address.

You just need to add another menu command to the settings.ini file which calls a copy of tivo-record.vbs (call it tivo-record1.vbs or something) which then contains the ip of your second tivo.

If you need _me_ to make the modifications give me a shout when you're ready for the upgrade.

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Just tried to record a programme on Granada Men & Motors and got the error message:

*ERROR: "MEN " not a valid channel*

The TiVo channel name for Men & Motors is GMM, which is listed in chan_map.txt - looks like the ampersand sign is causing some problems? Tried messing about with the channel map file myself with no success...

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## shanew

Hi BobBlueUK,

I can see the problem... I only use digiguide with about 5 terrestrial channels so never came across this bug before..

There shouldn't be any problem but please try this vbs file (which replaces the & with a URL friendly charecter - %26), obviously you need to remove the .txt extension first and also edit it to include your tivo ip address then copy it into the digiguide directory.

If it works then i'll upload it to the first post.

Cheers, 

Shane.


----------



## beara

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *Yeah, that would be possible..
> 
> The settings.ini file contains the info for the digiguide menu.
> It calls tivo-record.vbs which then contains the tivo ip address.
> 
> You just need to add another menu command to the settings.ini file which calls a copy of tivo-record.vbs (call it tivo-record1.vbs or something) which then contains the ip of your second tivo.
> 
> If you need me to make the modifications give me a shout when you're ready for the upgrade.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shane. *


Thanks Shane - this is an awesome addition to my tivo and used every day! Thanks for the offer to upgrade, it may be beyond my capability...


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by beara _
> *Thanks Shane - this is an awesome addition to my tivo and used every day! Thanks for the offer to upgrade, it may be beyond my capability... *


No problem beara, glad you're finding the tool equally useful as myself.

Plus, you'll be able to benefit from the 'try this on other tivo' on your conflicts page if you have two tivo's up and running... Check out the readme file or give me a shout and i'll talk you through what you need to do at the same time as upgrading the ini/vbs files.

Shane.


----------



## BobBlueUK

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *I can see the problem... I only use digiguide with about 5 terrestrial channels so never came across this bug before..
> 
> There shouldn't be any problem but please try this vbs file ... <snip>*


Hi Shane,

Thanks for the quick update, wasn't expecting such a speedy resolution! I can confirm that the modified vbs file works flawlessly so I'm a happy camper again...

Cheers mate, much appreciated.


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by BobBlueUK _
> *Hi Shane,
> 
> Thanks for the quick update, wasn't expecting such a speedy resolution! I can confirm that the modified vbs file works flawlessly so I'm a happy camper again...
> 
> Cheers mate, much appreciated.  *


:up: Excellent, i'll get it up in the first post then


----------



## gregh

Hmm, not used this for a bit, got the following error, so uploaded the latest and still have the same error. I'm guessing it's because digiguide has a listing which is in advance of Tivo getting it - correct?

regards,

Greg

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguidesearch '' 'set "q" "Johnny English";set "qtime" "20:00:00";set "qdate" "08/21/2004";set "qchan" "Sky Movies 1";'
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"db $db openid $stationdayfsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set stationday [db $db openid $stationdayfsid]
set showings [dbobj $stationday get Showing]	
set slen [llength $showi..."
(procedure "::action_digiguidesearch" line 81)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## dialanothernumb

yes


----------



## beara

Well, I've now got two networked TiVos and both are able to use the addon as I do one on one computer and then move over to the other computer to do the other. Both are working fine at the moment.

Shane, would you be able to look at adding the second option so that you can choose which tivo to use from one digiguide please?

(drooling in anticipation...   )


----------



## shanew

Hi beara,

Sure thing.. Do you also want me to send you modified versions of the conflicts page which allows you to jump from one tivo conflicts page to the other tivo's conflicts page without having to go back to digiguide??

Also, have you got specific names you want to give to your tivo's?? e.g. Tivo 1 & Tivo 2 or Livingroom Tivo & Bedroom Tivo ..

Shane.


----------



## shanew

It will probably be even easier if you PM me the local ip addresses of your tivo's and their associative names..

Cheers, Shane.


----------



## beara

A big thank you in public to Shane for this addon, and an equally big thank you to everybody else who helps out on this board. I'm touched by the goodwill around all things TiVo, so once again, a huge thank you.

By the way, I now have an awesome two tivo digiguide setup.


----------



## vassilis

Hello Everybody!
I just upgraded to v8.0 of Digiguide and my Tivo items for recording/watching etc seem to have disappeared from the right-click menu. Do I need to do anything special to reactivate them?

Vassilis


----------



## gregh

I did the same recently (swopped PC's), I just copied the PC files into the new Digiguide v8 directory and re-started digiguide.

cheers,

greg


----------



## vassilis

Yep! IT worked. I also had an older version of the script running so I have upgraded at the same time! 
Many thanks

Vassilis


----------



## devoiddroid

I seem to be having some strange problems with it wanting to record whatever's on an hour later than the show selected. It was working fine until recently and I havent changed anything on my tivo but now when I select to record something from digiguide it either gives a ERROR: Unable to find *Show Name* at specified time or selects whatever program is on an hour later.

I am using all the latest files, have tried rebooting tivo etc etc. all the listings through tivoweb are fine as are the listings in digiguide.

As an example, if I try to set it to record 
five News Thu 7th Oct 19:00-19:25 on five it loads

http://tivo/digiguidesearch?q=five+News&qtime=19:00:00&qdate=10/07/2004&qchan=five

but actually selects
The Nutty Professor Thu 7th Oct 20:00-21:55 105 FIVE

Can anyone help?


----------



## sanderton

A summer time problem perhaps?


----------



## devoiddroid

Seems like it, but i dont know what to do about it since I'm using all the latest fixed files and the clocks havent changed yet!


----------



## shanew

Fixed bug with correct calculation for end of british summer time.

See first post.

Just copy over digiguidesearch.itcl and reload tivoweb.

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## devoiddroid

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *Fixed bug with correct calculation for end of british summer time.
> 
> See first post.
> 
> Just copy over digiguidesearch.itcl and reload tivoweb.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shane. *


Yay! Thanks again for such a great module, and thanks for sorting it out so quick. You don't realise how much you need it until it stops working!


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by queerduck _
> *Yay! Thanks again for such a great module, and thanks for sorting it out so quick. You don't realise how much you need it until it stops working! *


No problem 

By the way, those people running multiple tivo setups with the extra digiguidesearch functionality make sure you copy across the information about the ip address at the beginning of the original digiguidesearch.itcl files.

Make sure you use a text editor that can understand the unix text style, such as joe (on tivo) or editpad lite (from www.download.com).

Shane.


----------



## lcsneil

Just tried the latest version out on Tivo #2 (Freeview & Tivowep Plus) and anything I try to record on Radio 4 gives a server error (it's fine on Tivo #1 which is Sky & normal Tivoweb).

The error I get is:-

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguidesearch '' 'set "q" "Book of the Week";set "qtime" "00:30:00";set "qdate" "10/08/2004";set "qchan" "BBC Radio Four";'
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"db $db openid $stationdayfsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set stationday [db $db openid $stationdayfsid]
set showings [dbobj $stationday get Showing]	
set slen [llength $showi..."
(procedure "::action_digiguidesearch" line 101)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

However, it doesn't do it for today but IS doing it for a programme on 15th Oct. Perhaps it's because the Tivo doesn't have data that far ahead??

Actually just checking I don't have any Radio 4 FM data after today and it gives errors for any R4 programme I try to record after today so IT IS related to the fact the Tivo has no guide data. What is odd is that R2 and all the others DO have data.

Sorry to distract you from your Thesis Shane!

Neil


----------



## dialanothernumb

Has anyone figured a way of automatically adding a marker by a programme you've decided to record via this method. (So it would be part of the same rightclick process)

Thanks for any tips or inspiration!


----------



## shanew

Hi Neil,

Actually, I'm actively looking for every distraction I can get. This is probably the most boring and depressing part of the PhD  Not far to go now though.

Yeah, that looks like its having trouble getting information from the database. Though it usually just says 'Can't find <PROG> at specified time'...

See what happens when you try it tomorrow...

Shane.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *Hi Neil,
> 
> Yeah, that looks like its having trouble getting information from the database. Though it usually just says 'Can't find <PROG> at specified time'...
> 
> See what happens when you try it tomorrow...
> 
> Shane. *


Well I can defintiely confirm there is no Digiguide data on R4 after today. So your prog is dependent on the data rather than just saying nowt found ??

Neil


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by dialanothernumb _
> *Has anyone figured a way of automatically adding a marker by a programme you've decided to record via this method. (So it would be part of the same rightclick process)
> 
> Thanks for any tips or inspiration! *


I guess it would be better if it could check the todo list on tivoweb too...

I'll have a think about it... But any idea's are welcome.

Shane.


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Well I can defintiely confirm there is no Digiguide data on R4 after today. So your prog is dependent on the data rather than just saying nowt found ??
> 
> Neil *


Ok, i'll check it out and get it to say something like 'Guide data not currently available for this date' if that error occurs...


----------



## shanew

I've added a check and it works for me when i try to record a program which is in the past..

Neil, could you try it on your R4 programs to see if works for programs in the future with no program data too...

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *I've added a check and it works for me when i try to record a program which is in the past..
> 
> Neil, could you try it on your R4 programs to see if works for programs in the future with no program data too...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shane. *


Wunder bar

Date - 42 (aka 15th Oct)
Location - A small, blue-green world in one of the less fashionable sectors of the galaxy

ERROR: Program data for Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy not yet available on TiVo
Try again closer to the program showing
Try with Manual Search

Neil


----------



## Dunkwho

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *Fixed bug with correct calculation for end of british summer time.
> 
> .... *


Thanks Shane, genius as ever !!! 

Duncan


----------



## lcsneil

Ok think I have found another error - does anyone else concur?

Try searching for 'a year at kew'

Look specifically at the episodes dated for transmission Fri 15th Oct 20:00

Now my Tivo has effectively 2 BBC channels. The Dsat and the analogue.

102 Sky BBC2 
62 Analogue channel BBC2LDN

Now both are in conflict as I have something else set for 8pm on Friday .

However if I choose the BBC2 version (102) and then click on the 'Try this on the other Tivo" all is well.

However, if I select the BBC2LDN version all works well until I try it on the other Tivo and the digiguide module sets the channel ID as the Factory Outlet TV Channel - link is

http://mytivo2/digiguidesearch?q=A%20Year%20at%20Kew&qtime=20:00:00&qdate=10/15/2004&qchan=FACTORY%20OUTLET%20TV

Which is in fact channel 663 on Sky (but doesn't exist on Freeview AFAIK)


Neil


----------



## dialanothernumb

I have racked my brain trying to remember how to get the list of callsigns, so I can amend the channel list for the arrival of ITV3. Can anyone prompt me?


----------



## beara

> _Originally posted by dialanothernumb _
> *I have racked my brain trying to remember how to get the list of callsigns, so I can amend the channel list for the arrival of ITV3. Can anyone prompt me? *


I'm wondering this as well, and for uk drama. I've also lost the 'try this on the other tivo' links for some reason....


----------



## BobBlueUK

> _Originally posted by dialanothernumb _
> *I have racked my brain trying to remember how to get the list of callsigns, so I can amend the channel list for the arrival of ITV3. Can anyone prompt me? *


Either of the following should give you the desired list of callsigns:
- Using TiVo UI, go to Messages & Setup/My Preferences/Customize Channels/Channels You Receive... This will give a list of all available channels and TiVo's callsigns for them.
- Using TiVoWeb, go to User Interface/Channel Guide/All for a similar list.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## shanew

Its ITV3 == ITVTHREE

i updated the chan-map.txt file yesterday morning.


----------



## beara

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *Its ITV3 == ITVTHREE
> 
> i updated the chan-map.txt file yesterday morning. *


Thanks Shane- can you remind me if that file lives on the Tivo?

PS: any idea why my 'try this on the ohter tivo' links have disappeared from my conflicts page?


----------



## shanew

the chan-map.txt file lives in the modules directory on (both) your tivo(s).

I can imagine that you updated your digiguidesearch.itcl file after the BST-GMT bug was fixed.

All you have to do is check those files i originally sent you and make sure you copy across the tivo names and ip addresses into a variable defined right at the start of the file.


----------



## lcsneil

Shane, I have just updated the chan-map.txt for all the UKTV channels as well. See your PM


Neil


----------



## dialanothernumb

> _Originally posted by BobBlueUK _
> *Either of the following should give you the desired list of callsigns:
> - Using TiVo UI, go to Messages & Setup/My Preferences/Customize Channels/Channels You Receive... This will give a list of all available channels and TiVo's callsigns for them.
> - Using TiVoWeb, go to User Interface/Channel Guide/All for a similar list.
> 
> Does that answer your question? *


It does... thanks


----------



## beara

Hmmm, I seem to have run into a major error in my setup somewhere. I've managed to overwritea working chanle map text file and now on both my TiVos the downloaded one gives me an error - unable to find the channel, try a manual search. If I redownload I get the same error. I can remember having to edit a lot of the channel map stuff and digiguide settings to get them to match but seem to be in a broken/unfixable state at the mo...


----------



## beara

> _Originally posted by beara _
> *Hmmm, I seem to have run into a major error in my setup somewhere. I've managed to overwritea working chanle map text file and now on both my TiVos the downloaded one gives me an error - unable to find the channel, try a manual search. If I redownload I get the same error. I can remember having to edit a lot of the channel map stuff and digiguide settings to get them to match but seem to be in a broken/unfixable state at the mo... *


Hurrah, it's all back and sorted - a quick check of ui.itcl in editpadlite and a deletion of the extra blank lines has sorted the try with other tivo issue, and a full reload and file replacement with 2.3 has now sorted it


----------



## mark.stringer

Hi beara,

I have a similar problem with my install. Can you expand on what you did to fix the problem please.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## beara

Well, to be honest I'm not really sure. I downloaded the new 2.3 zip and the chan map textfile. I'm now using editpadlite to edit the textfile - it keeps the correct formatting. I added both ITV3 = ITV3 and ITVTHREE = ITVTHREE as I couldn't see them in the file. 
I then used editpadlite to configure each idividual tivo, then carefully ftp'd the files over to the correct tivos. It then seemed to work fine. I don't know what was different between 2.2 and 2.3, but 2.2 wouldn't work whatever I did, but 2.3 did!


----------



## mark.stringer

I retransferred the chan_map.txt file to the Tivo and was then able to map channels ok so there must have been some corruption there.

I am still having a problem with Sky Mix though. On NTL Sky One Mix (SKY1MIX) now is listed as Sky Mix (SKYMIX) but even when I change to this description in the chan_map.txt I still get an error:

ERROR: SKY ONE MIX (SKY1MIX) not available on your TiVo

This occurs after a quick and a full reload of TivoWeb. I used the joe editor on the Tivo to edit the chan_map.txt file. Other channel mappings are still working fine.

Has anyone got Sky Mix working ok on NTL?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## beara

Hmm, that used to work but now it's broken on mine too...

Right, just opened chan_map.txt and edited the sky 1 mix = bit from SKY1MIX to SKYMIX and it works on mine now


----------



## cashew1970

Hi, I hope that you can help me out...
I am having issues with the Chan_Map.txt file.
After first installing the module, I was getting an error that it could not be opened. I FTPed on to the box and there was not on in the folder. I downloaded the file at the foot of the main thread, and I am still getting errors that BBC 1 Noth East does not exist.

Any Ideas on what I am doing wrong??


----------



## mark.stringer

Got it working now 

I had changed the Sky One Mix line to:
Sky Mix == SKYMIX

when it needs to be:
Sky One Mix == SKYMIX

I think this is because DigiGuide still has the One in the title.


----------



## Couch Potatoe

Hi - love this feature..thanks.

One niggle - if you try and schedule a program that has already started (hoping to record the remainder) then you get a "scheduling failed '-2' " error - is there any way around this ?? I was also sort of hoping if you hit lucky and the Tivo recorder happened to be idle on that channel it might include the buffer in to the recording too.

K


----------



## shanew

Hi,

Just to let everyone know. I'm moving to a new place so my pipex webspace will soon expire.

However, i've _borrowed_ some webspace from my mate so you can still download the current version (2.3) and channel mapping file HERE and HERE (plus i've updated the links in the first post).

Couch Potatoe: I'll see what i can do about your 'niggle' tonight, though i may have to hack my way around the problem by using sendkey


----------



## gyre

Is there a simple fix for this error, which occurred while trying to schedule a recording from sky movies 2?

Thanks.

-- gyre --

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_digiguidesearch '' 'set "q" "In the Cut";set "qtime" "22:00:00";set "qdate" "01/28/2005";set "qchan" "Sky Movies 2";'
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"db $db openid $stationdayfsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set stationday [db $db openid $stationdayfsid]
set showings [dbobj $stationday get Showing]	
set slen [llength $showi..."
(procedure "::action_digiguidesearch" line 101)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## shanew

Hi Gyre,

Yeah, i think that's the error when the guide information isn't yet available on the TiVo.. 

I uploaded a version on post 160 to correct this but the fix doesn't seem to be in the current version. I'll put the fix in a new version for you when i get home tonight. - Don't download that one in post 160 as it will probably still have the BST/GMT calculation bug.

cheers,

shane


----------



## gyre

Thanks d00d 

-- gyre --


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by gyre _
> *Thanks d00d
> 
> -- gyre -- *


No problem, ver 2.4 is now in first post 

Shane.


----------



## gyre

Yay 

-- gyre --


----------



## togad

Only just discovered this great addition to my TiVo! I haven't looked at Digiguide for a few years, but I see it's come on leaps and bounds - and with this link to TiVo it's superb.

Fabulous stuff.

Just one quick (potentially dumb) question - would there be anyway to add a "record with TiVo" link into the web-based version of Digiguide (probably on the detailed programme info you get when clicking on the guide)?


----------



## csansbury

Is it possible to have a "set up season pass with tivo" selection with Digiguide?


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by togad _
> *Just one quick (potentially dumb) question - would there be anyway to add a "record with TiVo" link into the web-based version of Digiguide (probably on the detailed programme info you get when clicking on the guide)? *


I'm afraid I don't have a sub to the web-based version of digiguide  but a web-based version must be completly controlled by the digiguide server so adding personalised links wouldn't be very easy for me!!

Currently this tool only works with the client based program.



> _Originally posted by csansbury_
> *Is it possible to have a "set up season pass with tivo" selection with Digiguide?*


Yes, that would be possible but i always get to the season pass page by clicking on the program name from the conflicts page.

If you still want a direct link from digiguide to the season pass page then i'll see what i can do (though i'm back with my parents for xmas now so it won't be for a few weeks!)..

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## gyre

I think digiguide 8.1 has a built-in web server now. I don't know how this differs from mydigiguide.

-- gyre --


----------



## togad

> _Originally posted by shanew _
> *I'm afraid I don't have a sub to the web-based version of digiguide  but a web-based version must be completly controlled by the digiguide server so adding personalised links wouldn't be very easy for me!!
> 
> Currently this tool only works with the client based program.
> *


Shane -

As gyre mentions, the latest version of Digiguide has its own built-in web server - you connect to your own PC through the internet.

My assumption is that there must be some sort of generic code sitting there that pulls together the details of a programme from data stored by your client digiguide on your own PC, thus making it relatively simple for someone with a bit of techy knowledge (i.e. not me!) to add into the web page whatever is required to add a link to set a TiVo recording.

Apologies if I'm talking nonsense though!


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by gyre _
> *digiguide 8.1 has a built-in web server now.
> -- gyre -- *


Ooo, i didn't notice this new feature...

Leave it with me and I'll see what I can do for you togad...

Shane.


----------



## kev160967

Is this module compatible with tivoweb plus? I've placed the itcl file into the tivoweb modules directory, but whenever I try to record a program from digiguide I get an IE window opening with a page not found error - the URL it's trying to access seems okay (for example): 

rttp://tivo/digiguidesearch?q=Clangers&qtime=21:30:00&qdate=01/07/2005&qchan=Nick%20Junior

(I've changed http deliberately, as I'm not allowed to post urls yet)

Any thoughts on what might be wrong? The watch this channel with tivo feature seems to work okay, but this one just fails. Do I have to do anything to register the module? I've trued quick and full reloads from tivoweb plus, but nothing seems to help

Thanks,
Kev


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by kev160967 _
> *Is this module compatible with tivoweb plus?
> Thanks,
> Kev *


The digiguidesearch script has been developed for classic tivoweb so I'm sure the errors you're seeing are some sort of incompatibility with tivoweb plus.

For the moment you should use it with tivoweb (i believe you can have both installed simultaneously), but i'll add this feature to the todo list for you.

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## themitch

I have just installed your 2.4 module, and was wondering what the following error means?

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivoweb <42> died due to signal 4 
NIP 0x1a36728 link 0x1c485ac ctr 29802260
R00 0x00000025 R01 0x7ffff3e0 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x00000000
R04 0x80a36018 R05 0x3003d5d7 R06 0x00000000 R07 0x00000000
R08 0x19999999 R09 0x01d88e6c R10 0x000000e6 R11 0x3003d5d7
R12 0x00000000 R13 0x01d9ac08 R14 0x30000fb4 R15 0x00000000
R16 0x00000000 R17 0x00000000 R18 0x30000fc8 R19 0xffffffff
R20 0x30041a2e R21 0x00000000 R22 0x3001839c R23 0x00000002
R24 0x00000002 R25 0x00000003 R26 0x00000003 R27 0x00000004
R28 0x30015f40 R29 0x00000002 R30 0x30000fd0 R31 0x00000000
1a29e08 7ffff2f8 1c48598 1c48118 1c41c18 1c6c284 1c55e18 1c72934 1c7a520 1c41650 1c1d4e4 18

(just kidding)

The "(just kidding)" at the bottom is what is actually displayed?!?

Thanks


----------



## vassilis

> _Originally posted by kev160967 _
> *Is this module compatible with tivoweb plus? *


I am using it with Tivoplus for quite a few months without any problems. Check your settings again. If you have upgraded or reinstalled digiguide after installing the digiguidesearh scripts in the digiguide directory you will need to reinstall them as well.

Vassilis


----------



## shanew

Hi everyone,

I'm currently working on some modifications to the digiguidesearch module. So far i've made the following changes:

 When you try to schedule a program that is already set to record, instead of showing a conflict with itself it takes you to the details page (where you can cancel the recording if need-be)
 An extra option on the digiguide menu which says 'Show programme status on TiVo' takes you to the program details page where you can record/cancel the showing or setup/edit/cancel the season pass
I didn't want it to setup the season pass directly as there are sometimes lineup differences between digiguide and tivo so this gives you the chance to check that they're the same.
Currently on my ToDo list:

 scheduling programmes which are currently in progress
 Digiguide web-interface
So the first question is: *Are there any other feature requests?*

And the second question: *Are there any improvements needed to current features?*

One improvement that some might want is not having to confirm recordings each time. ie if there are no conflicts then don't ask for confirmation and just setup the recording - this could even be backed up with a quick comparison of the programme titles which would result in showing the conflicts page if they were not similar. - What are you opinions on this? Do you always prefer to confirm the programme is correct yourself?

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## themitch

Silly question: There's no way of highlighting programmes in dg which have been set to record (either set through dg, or on tivo)?


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by themitch _
> *Silly question: There's no way of highlighting programmes in dg which have been set to record (either set through dg, or on tivo)? *


I'm afraid not  This was one of those things that i really wanted too. There just doesn't seem to be any way to import a set of markers into digiguide to highlight those programmes that have been set to record on tivo. I even posted the question on the digiguide forum but i only had a negative response.

If there's anyone that knows a way to do this then i'm all ears...


----------



## jfs5

Hi Shane

What am I doing wrong?

I have copied the three files -_DGscript.dgaddin_, _scripting.ini_ and _tivo-record.vbs _to the digiguide directory but when I right click on any programme in DigiGuide, I don't get "Record programme with TiVo".


----------



## threadkiller

tivo -record.vbs goes in your didiguide dirrectory on the pc, not the tivo & don't forget to edit it to add your Ip address


----------



## jfs5

Thanks all seems to be working fine now. Have noticed that I get the following error message from TivoWeb.

ERROR: "BBC 2 LONDON" not a valid channel

This only applies for BBC2 and Living TV. All the others seem fine.

Anyone else run into the same problem?


----------



## shanew

Those entries don't seem to be in the chan_map.txt file.

Basically i need the exact name that the ERROR gives in digiguidesearch and the TiVo Callsign for this channel. e.g. the digiguide name for bbc2 wales is "BBC 2 Wales" and the tivo callsign is "BBC2WAL".

If you post them i'll update the chan_map.txt file for you to test.

Cheers,
Shane.


----------



## jfs5

Where do I get the tivo callsign from?


----------



## shanew

goto the channels page from the user interface page of tivoweb and all your channel callsigns should be printed there.


----------



## jfs5

OK here are the error meesages I get

ERROR: "LIVINGTV" not a valid channel

ERROR: "BBC 2 LONDON" not a valid channel

Callsigns
BBC2LDN
LIVING

Hope that helps


----------



## shanew

OK, thanks.

I've added those mappings so try the attached chan_map.txt file in your tivoweb modules directory. If they work ok i'll upload it to the first post.

Cheers,
Shane.


----------



## jfs5

That works fine now. Thanks again.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Just tried to record something from Digiguide on Sky One Mix and got an error message - it would seem the callsign has changed since the one used in chan_map.txt. This needs to be changed to:



Code:


Sky One Mix == SKYMIX


----------



## DangerMouse

if I select 'record with Tivo' I get the following error:
'problem with shortcut'
unable to open "c:\program files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
http://192.168.0.10/digiguidesearch.....etc...etc.....

there is no response from the browser

If I type the above into the run command, nothing happens. I take this as progress since I get no error. Also, if I type just the first part into the run command, up to the IP address, I get an 'insufficient parameters' message from Tivoweb in the browser.

So I think my current problem is the Digiguide add-in is not communicating correctly with the browser. I'd like to fix the error first then work from there.

Anyone have any idea what might cause this?

Thanks.


----------



## EsSa

jfs5 said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> I have copied the three files -DGscript.dgaddin, scripting.ini and tivo-record.vbs to the digiguide directory but when I right click on any programme in DigiGuide, I don't get "Record programme with TiVo".


I have this problem and have copied and edited the files, as directed.

My DigiGuide directory is c:\program files\digiguide\

v8.1 Build 968

I see that most lines in scripting.ini are commented-out.

scripting.ini and tivo-record.vbs are attached in zip

TIA

Eddie


----------



## Superstar P.J.

Been using this for a few days. Very cool! Only had one problem so far, when trying to record on Challenge+1:

ERROR: "CHALLENGE PLUS 1" not a valid channel

Callsign: CHALL1


----------



## shanew

EsSa said:


> I have this problem and have copied and edited the files, as directed.
> 
> My DigiGuide directory is c:\program files\digiguide\
> 
> v8.1 Build 968
> 
> I see that most lines in scripting.ini are commented-out.
> 
> scripting.ini and tivo-record.vbs are attached in zip
> 
> TIA
> 
> Eddie


Did you also copy the DGscript.dgaddin file to the digiguide directory?

You may also have to restart digiguide - if it sits in the taskbar (next to the clock) when you close it you should right click and force a closure and then restart.


----------



## shanew

I've corrected the mapping to Sky Mix 1 and added Challenge Plus 1.

If you, Superstar P.J. and BobBlueUK, can confirm they are now working i'll update the main download file.


----------



## shanew

DangerMouse said:


> if I select 'record with Tivo' I get the following error:
> 'problem with shortcut'
> unable to open "c:\program files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe
> http://192.168.0.10/digiguidesearch.....etc...etc.....
> 
> there is no response from the browser
> 
> If I type the above into the run command, nothing happens. I take this as progress since I get no error. Also, if I type just the first part into the run command, up to the IP address, I get an 'insufficient parameters' message from Tivoweb in the browser.
> 
> So I think my current problem is the Digiguide add-in is not communicating correctly with the browser. I'd like to fix the error first then work from there.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what might cause this?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi DangerMouse,

Not sure what could be causing that problem. Try setting Internet Explorer as your default browser to see if that gives a similar error message.

Shane.


----------



## Superstar P.J.

shanew said:


> I've corrected the mapping to Sky Mix 1 and added Challenge Plus 1.
> 
> If you, Superstar P.J. and BobBlueUK, can confirm they are now working i'll update the main download file.


Yeah those both work for me now cheers! Although just noticed the main Challenge channel doen't work either:

ERROR: "CHALLENGE" not a valid channel

Callsign: CHALL

Cheers,
P.J.


----------



## shanew

Superstar P.J. said:


> Yeah those both work for me now cheers! Although just noticed the main Challenge channel doen't work either:
> 
> ERROR: "CHALLENGE" not a valid channel
> 
> Callsign: CHALL
> 
> Cheers,
> P.J.


Thanks P.J.

For some reason Challenge was mapped as "Challenge? == CHALL" - i've removed the question mark. Try this one:


----------



## Superstar P.J.

shanew said:


> Thanks P.J.
> 
> For some reason Challenge was mapped as "Challenge? == CHALL" - i've removed the question mark. Try this one:


Yup that done the trick.

Cheers again,
P.J.


----------



## shanew

Superstar P.J. said:


> Yup that done the trick.
> 
> Cheers again,
> P.J.


No problem, thanks for testing P.J.


----------



## Jezza

I have the same problem as DangerMouse, with getting a 404 after selecting "record with Tivo" in the latest Digiguide (8.1 build 968). Like the rude error messages  This happens if I set IE as my default browser as well as Firefox.


----------



## Jezza

Now working properly with TivoWeb Plus and with Firefox as my browser.

2 problems were getting in the way:

1) TWP installs in /var/local, not /var/hacks. I had dropped the files into the wrong installation.

2) I had forgotten to copy the chan_map.txt file across to the TiVo.

Now all I need to do is edit the lines in chan_map.txt which are wrong for my setup, of which I have found a couple so far. Note, DO NOT use Notepad as it does not respect Unix file line endings. I have downloaded TextPad which seems pretty good and has a Unix setting in the save dialog.


----------



## Restorer

I am getting "there is no script engine for file extension ".vbs" when I right click to watch or record with tivo. Any ideas?

btw how do I search for phrases in the forum? Putting words in quotes still yields individual words results.


----------



## Fred1

First - thanks for the add-onn, excellent. I have been meaning to add this for a while.

All works well, but i have a channel missing I think as i get the following error for ITV1

ERROR: ITV1 CENTRAL (ITV1CEN) not available on your TiVo 

My Tivo is set to use ITV Meridien (ITV1MER)

I used the latest version from the first post including the Channel map, but the channel map is not versioned so I cant tell if its the latest.


----------



## Jezza

Sounds to me as if you may need to edit the chan_map.txt file like wot I did. Note: DO NOT USE NOTEPAD


----------



## devoiddroid

Jezza said:


> Sounds to me as if you may need to edit the chan_map.txt file like wot I did. Note: DO NOT USE NOTEPAD


If you are ITV Meridian but digiguide it telling your tivo to record ITV Central then isn't it Digiguide that has the wrong ITV channel?


----------



## Jezza

If I remember correctly, this is something that can be fixed by editing the file, but it was a while back now.


----------



## Fred1

devoiddroid said:


> If you are ITV Meridian but digiguide it telling your tivo to record ITV Central then isn't it Digiguide that has the wrong ITV channel?


Well spotted, I changed digiguide to the right channel and it works perfectly now.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Webster

I don't have a Tivo or the add-in etc - but from reading around ...
the suggestions above are both correct.

a1) change in DigiGuide
It looks like you have the "wrong" ITV1 selected in your DigiGuide set-up
However, a word of warning - if you change the channels in your DigiGuide installation (Tools/Change Channels - or - Tools/Add Remove Channels) then you would also have to change any outstanding markers that you have that pick the specific channel that you are now deleting. You would have to edit those markers and go to the Channel tab to select your new ITV1 instance.

a2) A sneaky way to change things in DigiGuide without going through that possible pain is to simply rename the channel (right click on the channel icon in the Grid view). Change the name from ITV1 Central to ITV1 Meridian.
This might confuse you later if there is a show on Central that is not on Meridian - because the listings that you are downloading would not really be for the channel whose name is shown.

b) change in the Tivo plug-in
You could edit the chan_map.txt ... essentially doing the reverse of the sneaky trick above - i.e. look for
ITV1 Central == ITV1CEN
and change to
ITV1 Meridian == ITV1CEN
but - - again - this is not really the right way to do things.
If you do go that route then you have to edit the text file with an editor that will preserve the Unix format of the file (NOTEPAD does not do that - but you could download TEXTPAD or similar and make sure that it is in Unix format).
Once edited - you then have to copy it over to the Tivo - to replace the file that is already there.

My recommendation - a1 above.


----------



## Fred1

Well, I dont have any markers as this is a fairly new installation of Digiguide. But I get your point.

Also, I couldn't easily see how to edit the chan_map.txt as it didnt seem to like notepad ;-)


----------



## Paul Webster

No problem. I started my lengthy reply before you had posted to show your success. Anyway - maybe my description will help others in the future.


----------



## EsSa

Sorry if this has been dealt with before but getting following Internal Server Error when running up DigiGuide from within TivoWeb. TIA. Eddie

action_digiguide '/' ''
couldn't open socket: connection refused
while executing
"socket $digiguide_ip $digiguide_port"
(procedure "init_chanlist_dg" line 36)
invoked from within
"init_chanlist_dg"
(procedure "init_chanlist" line 7)
invoked from within
"init_chanlist"
(procedure "::action_digiguide" line 16)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"


----------



## Neil F

I've just subscribed to digiguide and was going to give this a try. Unfortunately the links on page 1 are dead  Are they dead for anyone else or has anyone got a copy they could send me?

thanks
Neil


----------



## Neil F

buump 

So does nobody have a copy of 2.4?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## lcsneil

Check your PMs


----------



## Neil F

Thank U


----------



## goodisonboy

{Reposting from the wrong digigude thread.. oops}

I've just started using this and it is an excellent piece of work.. thanks. I did use your highlight grid and still do when away from home PC but I find the search on digiguide a LOT better, (down to better guide data I assume)

However what would be nice is an extra option to 'Setup Tivo Season Pass' or to 'view all the episodes of this name' in Tivoweb so you can see the conflicts.

(i.e the http://mytivo.com/series/1199095 page)

There are a lot of new series around at present and when I like the look of them I can record one of them but then I inadvertantly forget to set it record others

Would adding this functionallity be difficult now the basework is in place?

Here's hoping and keep up the good work


----------



## goodisonboy

Well I am off work with tooth infection so decided to have a look at this, I've done a few 'easy' tweaks if anyone wants to use them.

I've added 'setup a season pass' and 'search in tivoweb' (from the search in tivoweb you can access the 'series' link).

The original readme mentioned that you can access 'season pass' from the conflicts page, but that is only if you have any conflicts

The change to digiguidesearch.itcl is a trivial bit to add an extra parameter to the tivoweb launch url and if its a 'seasonpass' query, launch the 'seasonpass' rather than 'conflicts' page

The change to tivorecord.vbs is simply to add in the drop down options

This works for me and if its useful maybe shane can include it in his next release 

{EDIT. Zip removed, see 2 posts below Mod Version2 for the updated zip


----------



## Smurf

Excellent - I'll give it a try once I've got mine working again (for some reason since I moved house any recordings scheduled from Digiguide are showing an hour into the future when it gets to Tivoweb!).

Edit: Looks like on page 6 of the thread this was identified as a bug which was fixed in v2.4. I'm running that version and have been for months, so I have no idea why it's only just started doing this. I'll copy the itcl file back to the Tivo when I get home tonight.


----------



## devoiddroid

I've tried this mod but not having any luck at all

First was getting "ERROR: Not Enough Parameters!" when trying to record which i think was caused by an & being missing before the new qmode parameter in the vbs file.

But now I can only set season passes, having looked at the itcl file I can't seem to see where the qmode parameter comes into effect to change between record and season.

Seeing as I have zero knowledge of this I may be totally wrong, can anyone else help out?

And if anyone else is going to help it. It would be nice to have the options that you get normally before clicking record, so you can change the quality etc.


----------



## goodisonboy

I'll blame the tablets I am on.. silly mistakes, thanks for spotting..

Error 1: The updated zip contains "digiguidesearch*.itcl*" not "digiguidesearch", the old zip was an early backup before I changed it, you were correct the new 'qmode' wasn't being used 

Error 2: As you spotted, a missing '&' in the old 'record' mode

Both corrected in the attached zip. I've deleted the old zip


----------



## devoiddroid

Almost sorted now I think, except i'm getting an error while trying to run the new one

bash-2.02# tivoweb console
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# TiVo Web Project - TCL - v1.9.4
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
11infoplus
controlpadding
digiguidesearch
NONE missing close-brace
while compiling
"proc action_digiguidesearch { chan path env } { ..."
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/digiguidesearch.itcl" line 75)
invoked from within
"source $module "
favicon
folders
gdchecker


----------



## goodisonboy

yes, you can see why I'm not a SW Engineer..

use the attached version, 2 problems found

1) The wrong brace on line 271, as you reported 

2) didn't quote the string "season" in the if statement.

I have properly tested this now!  still it shows that I'm not fit to go back to work, silly mistakes


----------



## Fred1

Just wanted to say thank you for this. 

I was just about to post the following -;
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
But the season pass doesnt seem to work - just records a single episode.

Secondly, the entry point seems to skip the record quality and other options screen.
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

When I realised that I hadnt restarted TivoWeb - Doh!

Anyway a warning to everyone else!!


----------



## cwaring

Hehe. Actually, I remembered that bit. However, I forgot to alter the IP in the .vbs file


----------



## beara

Whilst we're revisiting this module can anybody remind me what I need to do to get it to work with more4? I've added it to the TiVo in received channels and added it to Digiguide, but I've forgotten what else I need to do...


----------



## goodisonboy

beara,



beara said:


> Whilst we're revisiting this module can anybody remind me what I need to do to get it to work with more4? I've added it to the TiVo in received channels and added it to Digiguide, but I've forgotten what else I need to do...


You need to add the line:



Code:


More4                                    == MORE4

to the chan_map.txt in \var\hack\tivoweb-tcl\modules.

no problems reported for a day with this change.. phew


----------



## beara

Lovely - off to give it a go!


----------



## b166er

I'm having mixed success with the digiguide tivoweb module.

If I right-click on a programme in the digiguide app and select "watch this programme with tivo" it opens an IE window and changes channel perfectly. This of course just presses the tivo keys effectively so no channel name is involved.

If I right-click on a programme in the digiguide app and select "record this programme with tivo" it opens the IE window but displays an error, here's some examples:

ERROR: "ABC1" not a valid channel ------------ Try with Manual Search 

ERROR: PARAMOUNT COMEDY CHANNEL (PARCOM) not available on your TiVo
Try with Manual Search 

Notice these are two completely different errors. I'm confident that the module is running properly because other channels work fine (BBC1NE, ITV1TYN etc). A "No Conflicts ... record" screen appears.

I assume that somehow my chan_map.txt file isn't good. I downloaded the latest one today and ftp'ed (binary) it to the tivo. It's right next to the digiguidesearch.itcl file in the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules folder.

I didn't make any changes to the chan_map.txt file (although I do want to add more4 eventually).


----------



## goodisonboy

Error 1
--------

ABC1 isn't in the latest chan_map.txt which is why the first error is being given,

add the line below to chan_map.txt:

ABC1 == ABC1

Error 2
--------

This error implies that Paramount Comedy isn't set up in the 'Channels I recieve' on Tivo. However looking at my Tivo, Paramount Comedy is shown as PARCOM1 not PARCOM, so I would guess to remedy this, edit chan_map.txt to change 

FROM

Paramount Comedy Channel == PARCOM
Paramount Comedy UK == PARCOM

TO:

Paramount Comedy Channel == PARCOM1
Paramount Comedy UK == PARCOM1

you can chek this is also the case by looking through TIvoweb at 'UserInterface -> CHannel Guide - > Watch and confirm the paramount comedy is shown as PARCOM1


----------



## b166er

goodisonboy said:


> Error 1 -------- ABC1 isn't in the latest chan_map.txt
> Error 2 -------- Paramount Comedy is shown as PARCOM1 not PARCOM
> 
> you can chek this is also the case by looking through TIvoweb at 'UserInterface -> CHannel Guide - > Watch and confirm the paramount comedy is shown as PARCOM1


I knew there had to be an easy way to find all the callsigns of the channels and there it is  I guess I just chose the 2 or 3 bad mappings to try the feature out.

edit: Got 'em all fixed now. I only have 26 channels in my digiguide listings grid so I deleted the rest of the mappings from the chan_map.txt  and just kept these. Maybe this info is useful for someone. It's based on Sky:

BBC 1 North East == BBC1NE
BBC 2 North East == BBC2
ITV1 Tyne Tees == ITV1TYN
Channel 4 == C4
Five == FIVE
BBC 3 == BBC3
BBC 4 == BBC4
UKTV G2 == UKG2
UKTV Gold == UKGLD
Sky One == SKYONE
Paramount Comedy Channel == PCOM1
Paramount 2 == PCOM2
ABC1 == ABC1
ITV2 == ITV2
ITV3 == ITVTHREE
ITV4 == ITV4
E4 == E4
More4 == MORE4
Sky Two == SKYTWO
Sky Three  == SKY3
CNBC == CNBCEU
UKTV Gold Plus 1 == UKGLD1
Paramount Comedy Channel Plus 1 == PCOM1P1
E4 Plus 1 == E4P1
UKTV G2 Plus 1 == UKG2P1
More4 Plus 1 == MORE4P1


----------



## lcsneil

Due to complete PC rebuild I have now upgraded to DG 8.3 build 1075.

Can't seem to get it to recognise the VBS scripts in the right click menu when in Digiguide.

Anyone else using Version 8.3 and got this working?

(Just trying to eliminate is it 8.3 or something I've forgotten to do on the new PC build......)

TIA

Neil


----------



## cwaring

Just updated and still on 8.2 b1026 here. How'd you get 8.3?


----------



## lcsneil

It's a beta release.

If you sign into your account and then go here it will let you download the latest Beta.

Neil


----------



## cwaring

<annoyed grunt> Thanks.


----------



## cwaring

lcsneil said:


> Anyone else using Version 8.3 and got this working?


Working fine here.


----------



## lcsneil

Thanks. I've found my problem........... t'was the PC rebuild that had caused the problem!



I must remember to copy DGscript.dgaddin my digiguide directory


I must remember to copy DGscript.dgaddin my digiguide directory


I must remember to copy DGscript.dgaddin my digiguide directory


I must remember to copy DGscript.dgaddin my digiguide directory

 


Neil


----------



## Darren Skidmore

Could somebody tell me if it is possible to extract the channel guide information from the TiVo as I have tried updating the Chan_map.txt file but find it difficult to do because the text file is in alphabetical order and the channel guide is in channel number order.

If I could extract the channel guide and sort it in Excel it would make it a lot easier.

If this is possible I would gladly post my updated chan_map.txt for everyone to use (I have Sky with all channels)

Many Thanks

Darren.


----------



## lcsneil

Well it's not that slick or rocket science but try going into Tivoweb > User Interface > Channel Guide > All

The in your web browser, Select All > Copy.

Open Excel and Paste Special > Text

Should take about 30 secs to tidy up and you're about there.


Neil


----------



## Darren Skidmore

Cheers Neil.

I tried that just after posting my question and it worked!

The only thing now is trying to get it into the right format for the TiVo rather than putting the missing ones in manually.

Problem is Excel doesn't let me save it in a text format that is compatible.

I will keep trying though.

Thanks again.

Skids


----------



## Jezza

For some reason my installation doesn't seem to be reading chan_map.txt. I get the error 

ERROR: "BBC 1 WEST" not a valid channel

when I have the lines below as part of my chan_map.txt in \var\hack\tivoweb-tcl\modules:

BBC 1 Wales == BBC1WAL
BBC 1 West == BBC1WEST
BBC 1 West Midlands == BBC1WSM

Any thoughts as to what else to try?


----------



## Jezza

My mistake. You need to explicitly upload the chan_map.txt file in binary mode for it to be usable


----------



## cwaring

Started getting this error today for the first time, while trying to set up a recording with DG. I have v8.3 build 1096.



Code:


"ERROR: Not Enough Parameters!"

Anyone any ideas? Tried re-starting TivoWeb and the PC was re-booted yesterday.


----------



## tormat

Since Filmfour was made available on Sky (for free) I've been trying to use Digiguide to record to Tivo as I do withh all the other channels,but.........I get the "ERROR: "FILM4" not a valid channel" message. Been here before (with BBCNTH) but cannot get this to work no matter what it says in chan_map.txt. I can't even see where the digit "4" comes from in the error message as there isn't one in chan_map, it's all letters (FILMFOUR and FILM FOUR) If, in Digigude I do a "Watch this prog with Tivo" it changes the channel fine, just no-go with the "record". Also, after Tivoweb gets launched following my request to "record with Tivo" I get the following in the address bar

http://172.16.19.91/digiguidesearch...g&qtime=15:00:00&qdate=08/09/2006&qchan=FILM4

As you can see it ends in "FILM4" whereas all the other (working) channels end with some form of numeric i.d. This is driving me nuts, any help out there?


----------



## RichardJH

Tivo needs to see the channel as FILMFOUR as that is its callsign. In digiguide it is Film4. right click on the channel logo for Filmfour in digiguide and change channel details to match Tivos callsign.

It worked for me OK


----------



## goodisonboy

I initially had the same Problem and noticed that the chan_map.txt was expecting this to be sent as FilmFour and there wer numerous Duplicate entries in the file for Film Four and variants.

to get this to work you need to make sure you have the line below in your chan_map.txt

Film4 == FILMFOUR

Mark


----------



## tormat

Thanks for the quick replies chaps, I'm sure I tried every permutation of FilmFour/FOUR/4 going, I didn't know you could do it the 'other way around' in Digiguide, I'll try out your suggestions when I get home from work.

Thanks again


----------



## tormat

All sorted now, I could've swore I tried the suggestion by goodisonboy, but tonight it worked! Thanks also to Richardjh.


----------



## cwaring

cwaring said:


> Started getting this error today for the first time, while trying to set up a recording with DG. I have v8.3 build 1096.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "ERROR: Not Enough Parameters!"
> 
> Anyone any ideas? Tried re-starting TivoWeb and the PC was re-booted yesterday.


Anyone?


----------



## tidzapete

I am using Tivo WebPlus.

I followed the instructions as for Tivo Web.

The first problem I have encountered is that when I right click on a program there is no record with Tivo dialogue box.

I have copied the 3 files to the root directory of digiguide anmodified the VBS file to include my IP.

Is there some sort of Digiguide config setting I need to change?


----------



## cwaring

Yes, you need to change the IP in one of the files. There should be instructions


----------



## RichardJH

I am trying to get this to work with my second tivo and have followed Shanes instruction on altering digiguidesearch.itcl and ui.itcl but when I try to record with tivo and get a conflict Tivoweb says "The number of tivo ip's and tivo name's do not match, modify digiguidesearch.itcl file to rectify"

Am I correct in putting any name for my Tivo 2 along with its IP & port ***.***.*.***:****


----------



## shanew

Hi Richard,

If i remember correctly you can use any name. It is just what is displayed on the page when you're setting up a recording so you can distinguish between many tivos. I expect if you only have one other then you could call it "Other TiVo".

I believe there is a quick check to make sure the names match up with the ip addresses. for instance, you can't have 3 names and 1 ip address!


----------



## RichardJH

Shane thanks for the reply.
After a few trys I managed to get it right I was getting the " " and [ ] all in the wrong place. So now very happy with being to use digiguide with both Tivos if needed.

As a point of interest I had loaded the latest TWP from http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus and have managed to get digiguidesearch to work with that as well.

I have TW starting by default and can swap to TWP on the fly using hackman and by having both using digiguidesearch if I forget to swap back to TW I can still use digiguidesearch.

Re: Higuide (latest version) it is definitely better than the module that is by default in TWP.
Is there any way to get it working in TWP


----------



## shanew

Hi Richard,

Glad my digiguidesearch project is serving you well (my digiguide account expired years ago!).

I've just had a look at that TWP link which say's it includes a modified version of higuide. It shouldn't be too difficult to do a diff on the two versions to see what would need to be done. I'll certainly have a look when I get chance. I'll add it to my todo list 

Cheers,

Shane.


----------



## beara

Just went to set an ITV3 programme using digiguide and got this:

ERROR: ITV3 (ITVTHREE) not available on your TiVo

I thought I'd covered this in the chan_txt file as I've got these entries:

ITV3 == ITV3
ITV3 == ITVTHREE
ITVTHREE == ITVTHREE
ITVTHREE == ITV3

and ITV3 is in channels I receive, favourites and shows up in higuide. So, I can't see what's changed or gone wrong - anybody any suggestions?


----------



## RichardJH

Just checked on mine and getting the same. Looked at chan map and no entry for ITV3 == ITV3 added that and now works OK. I must admit that I can't remember ever setting a programme to record on ITV3 from DigiGuide so for me it may not be a new problem.

Just did a further check to my 2nd Tivo and that needed to have the chan map changed the same to stop the error


----------



## goodisonboy

beara,



beara said:


> Just went to set an ITV3 programme using digiguide and got this:
> 
> ERROR: ITV3 (ITVTHREE) not available on your TiVo


This error above means that it is seeing the line below as the correct entry (which it isn't)



> ITV3 == ITVTHREE


The correct line is the "ITV3 == ITV3" one, but I don't know why it is skipping over that one to the second line, perhaps a strange line ending in the chan_map file?

Try removing the ITV3 == ITVTHREE Line and see what happens?

Mark


----------



## beara

Thanks both - it was indeed those extra entries - originally put in 'cause ITV couldn't decide whether they wanted ITV3 or ITVTHREE! I stripped out the others and it's working again.

Cheers


----------



## Yorkshirelad6

I'd just like to wake this up again. I'm using the newest TivoWebPlus (v2.0.0 (oztivo-070203)) and Digiguide Search V2.4 including the channel map as provided. For any attempt from Digiguide to record from TiVo I get the message:
"ERROR: "BBC 1 NORTH WEST" not a valid channel" (for example). All programmes on all channels produce a similar error.

Has anyone tested these functions with TivoWebPlus V2?

Any help gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Yorkshirelad6

Bump!

I'm still struggling...  


Yorkshirelad6 said:


> I'd just like to wake this up again. I'm using the newest TivoWebPlus (v2.0.0 (oztivo-070203)) and Digiguide Search V2.4 including the channel map as provided. For any attempt from Digiguide to record from TiVo I get the message:
> "ERROR: "BBC 1 NORTH WEST" not a valid channel" (for example). All programmes on all channels produce a similar error.
> 
> Has anyone tested these functions with TivoWebPlus V2?
> 
> Any help gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Pete77

It won't work under TivoWeb Plus V2 as that version only supports the new modules that come with it or old ones that are specifically updated and converted to run with it. At the moment that doesn't include Hackman.

You will have to use TivoWeb V1.9.4 or TivoWebPlus V1.3 if you want to use the Digiguide module. Also not all TivoWeb 1.9.4 modules (which the Digiguide module was written to work with) even run under TivoWebPlus V1.3.1

On the whole you are much better off using TivoWeb V1.9.4 with a UK Series 1 Thomson Tivo. Having run both that is my firm conclusion.

See www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo for details of how to install TivoWeb V1.9.4


----------



## Yorkshirelad6

Thanks for your time and your reply - time to "downgrade"


----------



## Pete77

Yorkshirelad6 said:


> Thanks for your time and your reply - time to "downgrade"


There was an error in my above post which I have now corrected.

The Digiguide module should work with TivoWebPlus v1.3.1 which is meant to support old TivoWeb 1.9.4 modules like the Digiguide module.

In practice though TivoWebPlus is not as stable as TivoWeb 1.9.4 on our UK Series 1 Tivos and some modules for Tivoweb 1.9.4 like some of the best features written by www.ljay.org.uk don't seem to be happy at all working under TivoWebPlus.

So I would install TivoWeb1.9.4 and all its various add on modules using the guide at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo and try both and see how you get on. You can switch between them using the www.tivohackman.com module which supports bothe TivoWebPlus v1.3.1 and TivoWeb v1.9.4 but not TivoWebPlus V2.0 (formerly known as v1.4).

I hope this works out for you.


----------



## Yorkshirelad6

Thanks again. I've actually had almost no problems with the later beta verisons of TivoWebPlus V2 on my UK TiVo, and am considering keeping it, and thereby doing without Digiguide interaction, but I will spend some time comparing all 3 versions...


----------



## Pete77

Yorkshirelad6 said:


> Thanks again. I've actually had almost no problems with the later beta verisons of TivoWebPlus V2 on my UK TiVo, and am considering keeping it, and thereby doing without Digiguide interaction, but I will spend some time comparing all 3 versions...


I make extensive use of add on modules like Highlights and Tracker so a version of TivoWebPlus that did not support those would really be no use to me unfortunately.

If the author of TivoWebPlus 2.0 can get those modules rewritten to work with his software then he may have a hope of seeing it more widely used.


----------



## ColinYounger

Ahhh - while this thread has been bumped, it reminds me.

I have had digiguide working for some time now happily, but I'm intrigued to see that all the original developers 'no longer use this solution'. I feel a bit left out now - what spangly new thing is being used now?


----------



## greenkr

Is it possible to get this module to work when using Wine to run DigiGuide?


----------



## RichardJH

> At the moment that doesn't include Hackman.


 By Pete 77

Hackman for TWP2.0 does exist and works perfectly V5.6 see http://www.tivohackman.com/

I have TW 1.9.4 running by default (sysinit.author startup) with Hackman v 4.2.8
and TW 2.0 installed with Hackman v 5.6

I can swap between them with ease so as to use some of the better bits of TW 2.0.
My reason for leaving TW 1.9.4 as default is because I use Record from Digiguide and unfortunately that particular module does not run with TW 2.0 :down:  hopefully someone may update it


----------



## BigH

any one help out a newbie?

I seem to be having a problem with the chan_map.txt file

I think I'm copying it correctly to the tivoweb modules file by typing

'put c:/chan map/chan_map.txt'

but when I hit enter it doesn't say anything about the file being copied and the .txt file isn't listed when I do 'dir'

looks like it isn't being copied as I'm getting the following:

ERROR: File: chan_map.txt could not be opened in directory /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules 

am I not copying the txt file properly (the other files copied ok using 'put')


----------



## iankb

BigH said:


> 'put c:/chan map/chan_map.txt'


Is it supposed to have a space in the path?


----------



## verses

iankb said:


> Is it supposed to have a space in the path?


Also you've specified "C:" implying a windows environment, followed by a forward-slash "/" normally used by a linux environment, rather than a back-slash "\" normally used by windows.

I've no idea the context in which you're doing this so what you're doing may be accurate, but it just stood out to me as a possible error.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## BigH

I'm doing those commands in the ftp tivo environment

I have the ftp: prompt

I do 'bin'

I thought that to get file from c drive on my PC to tivo, I had to use the 'put' command

is this wrong?

I'm taking guidance from here

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/50.html

am I being really thick?

please help as I really like the machine and want to utilise the easy hacks, but I'm getting stuck at chapter one.


----------



## BigH

iankb said:


> Is it supposed to have a space in the path?


will try this when I get home - thanks

when it comes to programming, I sort of stopped at Commodore Pet (Mission Impossible) and the BBC Acorn


----------



## steveroe

I think you may need to use quotes because of the space... and use backslashes

put "c:\chan map\chan_map.txt"


----------



## BigH

steveroe said:


> I think you may need to use quotes because of the space... and use backslashes
> 
> put "c:\chan map\chan_map.txt"


works a treat

thanks Steve - you're a star


----------



## itm

I've been thinking of trying Digiguide and was wondering how much it costs - the web site doesn't say. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## johnnye

Click on the Buy button - it shows all the prices. 1 year is £10. Well worth the money IMHO especially when used with the Tivo for manual recordings.


----------



## cwaring

Ahem... [blatant plug alert]
http://getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=1495


----------



## philatio

I've been using this fantastic module for years now.. but all of a sudden I keep getting errors.

It seems to be if I try to set an end time of +5mins I get the error:



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_record '' 'set "quality" "100";set "kal" "5";set "startearly" "2";set "endlate" "5";set "objectid" "2542017/35";set "conflictslist" "";set "Record" "Record";'
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

    while executing
"db $db openid $fsid $subobjid"
    ("uplevel" body line 35)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
      set previousrecfsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Recording/Cancelled" "$date:$timestr:$stationfsid:"] 0]
      if { $previousr..."
    (procedure "MakeTodoRecording" line 69)
    invoked from within
"MakeTodoRecording $objectid $quality 3 [expr 60 * $startearly] [expr 60 * $endlate] $kal $conflictslist"
    (procedure "::action_record" line 7)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

If I try again but set the end time to +2mins, it works OK.
Anyone any ideas whats happening?


----------



## beara

I've not tweaked this for a while but with loads of renamed and new channels my chanmap.txt file seems to be sadly lacking. Anybody got an updated one done in the last few months?


----------



## robmcmahon

Hi,

Did you have any luck tracking down an updated chanmap.txt? Just thought I would check before updating mine.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## djb2002

Does anyone know if a similar application exists that works with the free digiguide equivalent (TV-Browser - tvbrowser.org) ?

Thanks


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Ahem... [blatant plug alert]
> http://getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=1495


Its now £14.99 for one year at www.digiguide.com/price-list but £19.99 for two years. Their pricing seems oriented towards forcing you to buy the 5 year deal at £34.95, whereas the web based www.mydigiguide.com costs more or less the same no matter how many years you take out a sub for.


----------



## djb2002

Has anyone had any luck getting the free digiguide equivalent (tvbrowser.org) to work with the Tivo ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Pete77

djb2002 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting the free digiguide equivalent (tvbrowser.org) to work with the Tivo ?


I think the problem is that our various gurus here who might have developed compatibility with this new television epg site have now moved on to viewing tv by other means than using Tivo. Also being a free website it may well be violating copyright in terms of how it is obtaining the data and so there is no guarantee that it will still be around in say a year's time................

shanew are you still reading this thread and if you are is there any chance of developing compatibility with this new free EPG web site as a data source?


----------



## Pete77

This is just to let anyone who is subscribed to this thread know that there is currently a sale on Digiguide For Windows until the end of January (2011) at http://digiguide.tv/products/ in which its price has been slashed to £2.99 for one year or £4.99 for two years if paid now compared to the usual £14.99 for one year of £29.98 for two years.

I suppose one could worry that Digiguide is about to go out of business but in fact there seems to be a big relaunch with new branding and new people at the helm and these heavily reduced prices are all part of promoting that relaunch.

I was using MyDigiguide with the Tivoweb EPG comparison module but as one click recordings are only possible with Digiguide For Windows but not with MyDigiguide I would be interested in switching over if this module still seems to be working? Or does it require further reworking of this module to make it operational once again?


----------



## RichardJH

Pete I use the windows version on 2 Tivos. Very useful. The only thing you havr to keep up to date is the Channel map file


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete I use the windows version on 2 Tivos. Very useful. The only thing you havr to keep up to date is the Channel map file


I suppose there must be a post explaining the format and location of the Channel Map file somewhere earlier on in the thread Richard?

Are you a satellite viewer (via a Sky box) by any chance and if so would you be prepared to post up at least an edited version of your Channel Map file covering the main Freesat type channels and/or the most popular pay Sky ones if you pay for any of those.

I would of course recommend editing out any channels you may have in your channel list for Playboy tv etc, Northern Babes etc, not I'm sure that you actually watch or much less record any of those.


----------



## RichardJH

Afraid I am on cable only now and waiting for a new VM Tivo.
A search for "chan_map.txt" on this thread or forum will help you.

*"I would of course recommend editing out any channels you may have in your channel list for Playboy tv etc, Northern Babes etc, not I'm sure that you actually watch or much less record any of those."*

Once again although you posted it lightheartedly a totally irrelevant statement !!


----------



## ghstone

RichardJH said:


> Once again although you posted it lightheartedly a totally irrelevant statement !!


But funny nonetheless !

Northern humour I suppose...


----------



## mikerr

Just installed this today (bit late to the party!) still works fine after all these years :up::up:
even with the most recent version of digiguide for windows (8.4 r 1125)

Couldn't resist updating the tivoweb module slightly though 

[edit] this is based off GoodisonBoy's v2.4mod3 in post #242 which has season pass as well as basic record.

Digiguidesearch v2.5
# 19/01/11 - (mikerr) updated to auto-fill manual search
# includes a sample chan_map.txt


----------



## spitfires

mikerr said:


> Just installed this today (bit late to the party!) still works fine after all these years


^ yeah me too!!  (well, yesterday actually) :up:

I've modified it for TWP 2.0 if anyone needs that.

I'm currently looking at a way of (semi-) automagically generating the channel map...

(No I don't want to start the whole 1.9 vs 2.0 argument off again! Let's just say I've been using TWP 2.0 every day for the last 3 years and it's never crashed once.)


----------



## mikerr

You can also set tivo recordings fully automatically from digiguide (via markers),
using a Digiguide module DabDig and the Manual Recording tivoweb module (manrec)

dabdig Digiguide module
manrec Tvoweb manual recording module

I'll see if that still works on current digiguide...


----------



## spitfires

Yes dabdig looked quite interesting... might be useful in the future?


----------



## spitfires

Pete77 said:


> there is currently a sale on Digiguide For Windows until the end of January (2011) at http://digiguide.tv/products/ in which its price has been slashed to £2.99 for one year or £4.99 for two years if paid now compared to the usual £14.99 for one year of £29.98 for two years.


Just wanted to say thanks for this - much appreciated! I've been looking for a replacement for the trusty Radio Times since it went up to £62.40 per year!

Most of the online tv guides are focussed around finding _something_ to watch (i.e. "what's on now") rather than seeing if there's _anything interesting_ enough to watch (i.e. a proper listing with actors, reviews, etc). A subtle distinction but seemingly hard to find. Digiguide for windoze seems to fit the bill and, thanks to your heads up, I've duly signed up and so bye bye Radio Times.

Thanks again.


----------



## hokkers999

spitfires said:


> (No I don't want to start the whole 1.9 vs 2.0 argument off again! Let's just say I've been using TWP 2.0 every day for the last 3 years and it's never crashed once.)


I "upgraded" to 2.0, moved house, changed my network settings (long story) and used 2.0 to update the Cachecard ip address.

Result?

All network access lost and now my backdoors AREN'T enabled 

I've got hold of the appropriate cd image so just waiting for a convenient time to dismantle everything...


----------



## spitfires

That would be an issue with Hackman then? Please don't slate the whole of TWP 2.0 just 'cos _one_ module (and a notoriously tricky one at that) causes problems.


----------



## Pete77

spitfires said:


> That would be an issue with Hackman then? Please don't slate the whole of TWP 2.0 just 'cos _one_ module (and a notoriously tricky one at that) causes problems.


I can't quite think why you wouldn't be using TivoWebPlus 2.1b3 as the most recent version available? However I must say that I have never found it at all stable or reliable as a version of Tivoweb compared to Tivoweb v1.9.4 with our UK S1 Tivo machines.

Having said that changing the network IP address can also prove terminal for your Tivo's accessibility even if done the old fashioned way through nic_config_tivo at the Tivo bash prompt via your PC.


----------



## spitfires

Pete77 said:


> I can't quite think why you wouldn't be using TivoWebPlus 2.1b3 as the most recent version available?


Never really thought about it - 2.0 does what I want so why change 

What does 2.1 do that 2.0 doesn't?


----------



## Pete77

spitfires said:


> What does 2.1 do that 2.0 doesn't?


Its the same thing with more bug fixes and may be one or two more minor feature editions.

Why run an old firmware version when a newer one is available......


----------



## spitfires

Thanks - I'll check it out when I get a minute...


----------



## Pete77

spitfires said:


> Thanks - I'll check it out when I get a minute...


Its available at http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivowebplus/files/

Its basically a year or so newer than 2.0

Further development of it seems to have stopped in late 2009 as most of the enthusiasts presumably upgraded to HD Tivos at that point.


----------



## spitfires

I've updated mikerr's version to seamlessly work with either TWP 1.x or 2.x 

Just install as per the instructions and will automagically detect whether it is running under TWP 1.x or 2.x.

You should note when running under 2.x, if there are no conflicts then it auto records the programme without stopping on the Conflicts page (this is default 2.x behaviour). Nice. :up:


----------



## Pete77

spitfires said:


> I've updated mikerr's version to seamlessly work with either TWP 1.x or 2.x
> 
> Just install as per the instructions and will automagically detect whether it is running under TWP 1.x or 2.x.
> 
> You should note when running under 2.x, if there are no conflicts then it auto records the programme without stopping on the Conflicts page (this is default 2.x behaviour). Nice. :up:


Good work spitfires. I'm please to see you do post on here in a more positive fashion for a change.:up::up::up:


----------



## spitfires

Does anyone have the source code for the dgaddin prog? 

It no longer works properly with Digiguide 8.4. I'm a programmer so I thought I'd try and fix it!


----------



## mikerr

What has stopped working?
It works fine on 8.4 r1125 here


----------



## spitfires

Looking at the vbs there is supposed to be an option passed from the plug-in, for "seasonpass" but this does not appear in the right-click menu on the programme in digiguide.

(The method of clicking on the link in the "Conflicts" window seems to be a workaround and not the way it was supposed to work.)

The vbs has options for "record", "watch", "search" and "seasonpass" yet only the first two appear as rmenu items. 

8.4 r1125


----------



## DB70+

My set up working OK with "record", "watch", "search" and "seasonpass".

Using Tivoweb v1.94, Digiguide 8.4 r1125 and Digiguidesearch 2.5

D


----------



## mikerr

Yep -all 4 ok here, check your scripting.ini file in the digiguide directory has them all uncommented.


----------



## spitfires

Ah that'll be it... it was still picking up the old version 2.4 ini file which doesn't have those options included.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rondun

Is this a solution which will continue to work after June 1?


----------



## spitfires

It's an option to consider. Doesn't offer season passes or any other good stuff though - it would be a purely 'manual recording' option.


----------



## Fred Smith

I seen to remember that it checks the EPG on TiVo before setting a recording, so no EPG no recording.


----------



## DB70+

But it does offer Season Passes.

Yes it does check the Tivo EPG but does it really need to if the info is OK from Digiguide.

Can this modified or at least incorporate manrec that will load the Tivo with programmes selected from Digiguide?

D


----------



## spitfires

DB70+ said:


> But it does offer Season Passes.


That works by telling the _Tivo_ to "do" the Season Pass, which of course, it can't do without it's own guide data.

Digiguide can tell the Tivo to do an individual manual recording but that as far as it will go at the moment. Digiguide program can be changed of course, but Dabdig might be a better possibility.


----------



## TCM2007

The EPG data also includes all the channel listings etc, so even manual solutions will eventually fail.


----------



## spitfires

This is the same as previous version 2.6 but doesn't require any configuration to work with various TivoWeb versions.

Tested with TivoWeb 1.9.4, TivoWebPlus 1.3, 2.0 and 2.1b3
.


----------



## tormat

just re-installed DG search ver 2.5 along with it's chan_map file, but a few problems, as follows:
when I right click in DG on BBC2 and say 'record with Tivo' I get "BBC 2 NORTH" not a valid channel, default name in DG IS BBC 2 NORTH, but in chan_map it's just
BBC2 (no space between C and 2) so I altered it on DG to be BBC2, with the same result, so I then altered chan_map to BBC 2 NORTH, changed DG back to default (BBC 2 NORTH) with exactly the same result, looked at the callsign for that channel on Tivoweb (ver 1.9.4) which shows as BBC2 and a name of BBC2 (England), I seem to have tried all permutations (I think) restarted TW, re-booted Tivo and re-started DG each time all to no avail, there are a few other channels with the same problem but I thought if some kind soul can give me the answer for beeb 2 I can alter the others myself. All help greatly appreciated.

jim


----------



## michael401

I think you need to add a line to chan_map.txt which says
BBC2 North == BBC2

Similar to the one for BBC2 South.

And then restart Tivoweb.

Michael


----------



## tormat

thanks Micheal, I'm sure I've done that already but will check.


----------



## rondun

What do you do with the chan_map file?


----------



## michael401

You install it in the modules directory on the tivo, alongside digiguidesearch.itcl


----------



## rondun

michael401 said:


> You install it in the modules directory on the tivo, alongside digiguidesearch.itcl


Cheers - did figure it out in the end, (still might be good to put it in the readme.)

Was planning on using this to use this to record the channels which the replacement service doesn't have data for, but realised that won't work.

So using dabdig to set up manual recordings looks like an option, but I guess that won't work either for channels not selected in "channels I receive" to avoid the blank ones causing the rebooting problem?


----------



## cahir982

i think i'm on the right form for this i have all these channels on my tivo with freesat 
101 BBC1NI BBC1 (Northern Ireland) 
102 BBC2NID BBC2 (Northern Ireland) 
103 ULSTER UTV 
104 C4 Channel 4 
105 CH5 Channel 5 
106 BBC3 BBC Three 
107 BBC4 BBC Four 
108 BBC1HD BBC1 HD 
109 BBCHDTV BBC HD 
110 BBCALBA BBC Alba 
112 ITVP1CE ITV1 Central +1 
113 ITV2 ITV2 
114 ITV2P1 ITV2 +1 
115 ITV3 ITV3 
116 ITV3P1 ITV3 +1 
117 ITV4 ITV4 
118 ITV4P1 ITV4 +1 
121 C4P1 Channel 4 +1 
122 E4 E4 
123 E4P1 E4 +1 
124 MORE4 More 4 
125 MORE4P1 More 4 +1 
126 C4HD Channel 4 HD 
128 CH5P1 Channel 5 +1 
129 FIVEUSA 5USA 
130 FIVEUP1 5USA +1 
131 FIVER 5* 
132 FIVERP1 5* +1 
134 CBSDRMA CBS Drama 
135 CBSRELT CBS Reality 
136 CBSREL1 CBS Reality +1 
137 CBSACTN CBS Action 
138 HORROR Horror Channel 
139 HORROR1 Horror Channel +1 
142 TRUEENT True Entertainment 
143 MENMOVI Men & Movies 
201 MOV4MEN Movies 4 Men 
300 FILM4 Film4 
301 FILM41 Film4 +1 
302 TRUMOV1 True Movies 1 
303 TRUMOV2 True Movies 2 
304 MOV4MEN Movies 4 Men 
305 MOV4MP1 Movies 4 Men +1 
306 MV4MEN2 Movies 4 Men 2 
307 MV4MN21 Movies 4 Men 2 +1 
they all work withtivo i also have the same channels in my digiguide 
BUT FOR SOME reason digiguide does not reconise most of them any help would be great


----------



## cahir982

spitfires said:


> This is the same as previous version 2.6 but doesn't require any configuration to work with various TivoWeb versions.
> 
> Tested with TivoWeb 1.9.4, TivoWebPlus 1.3, 2.0 and 2.1b3
> .


just installed the new digiguide 2.6a, but can anybody help i am getting this back,
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_conflicts '' 'set "quality" "75";set "kal" "2";set "startearly" "0";set "endlate" "0";set "objectid" "444210/42";'
extra characters after close-quote
while compiling
"puts $chan "
how can i put this right


----------



## spitfires

The line you added to ui.itcl for your "tryothertivo" command is wrong and you have corrupted the script.

It should look like this


Code:


puts -nonewline $chan [html_table_end]
puts $chan "<P>"
tryothertivo $chan $objectid
puts $chan [html_form_start "POST" "/record"]
puts $chan [html_form_hidden "quality" $quality]

Check, double-check and then check again that you have typed the command correctly with no stray quote marks and no fullstops anywhere. Also check you haven't deleted the quote mark from the end of the _previous_ line!


----------



## cahir982

Thanks Spitfires all up and running working great,Now i have 2 TiVos and done the same with the second one but when i try to try other TiVo i get this ERROR: Not Enough Parameters!

any help would be great and thanks again for getting digiguide working:up::up::up:


----------



## spitfires

Perhaps if you took more time checking what you are doing rather than just whacking something in and then posting a "help it doesn't work" message?

Just a thought.


----------



## cahir982

spitfires said:


> Perhaps if you took more time checking what you are doing rather than just whacking something in and then posting a "help it doesn't work" message?
> 
> Just a thought.


Sorry Spitfires that you feel that way but if you check back to 7/1/2012 when you first helped me to get digiguide up and running thats when i first ran into this problem (ERROR: Not Enough Parameters!) i have been working on it ( at least 7 weeks now) i think thats how i messed up digiguide in the first place i dont want to do that again thats why i asked so quickly


----------



## cahir982

can any body help with this i get it every time i right click Digiguide to record 
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_conflicts '' 'set "quality" "75";set "kal" "2";set "startearly" "0";set "endlate" "0";set "objectid" "446315/86";'
no value given for parameter "value" to "html_form_hidden"
while executing
"html_form_hidden "quality""
(procedure "::action_conflicts" line 68)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
it happens with every programe i try 
any help would be great


----------

